# Авиация > Матчасть >  Снаряжение летчика

## alexvolf

Приветствую уважаемых участников форума.
Предлагаю рассмотреть тему о снаряжении летчика начиная от ППК-1 и
ВК-3М  до катапультных кресел
Думаю,что тема будет интересная как для бывших летчиков так и для любителей авиации.
Итак начну с любимого защитного шлема ЗЩ-3 который одевался на кожаный шлемофон и применялся в основном с кислородной маской КМ-32.Каска ЗЩ изготавливалась из алюминивого сплава АЛ-18Т(если не
изменяет память)толщиной 1,2 мм со встроенным внутренним амортизи-
рующим устройством на подвеске.На откидных ушках каски имелись
крючки для подбородочного ремня.Светофильтр был выполнен из ударопрочного полистирола и имел три фиксированных положения вверх-
поднят,среднее частично опущен и нижнее -опущен совсем.ЗЩ-3 не
мешал поворотам головы и не уменьшал поле зрения.Катапультирование
в ЗЩ-3 с КМ-32 допускалось на индикаторной скорости до 900 км.час

----------


## Owl

> Итак начну с любимого защитного шлема ЗЩ-3 который одевался...


А почему ЗЩ? Может все таки *ЗШ*? Или это что то иное, а не *З*ащитный *Ш*лем?

----------


## Холостяк



----------


## Любомирский

От меня тоже немного фото (только то, что сам снимал):
этот шлем засек в Днепропетровске, а вот высотный костюм пока в плохом качестве. Имею возможность пощелкать костюм в стоячем и сидячем положении, если интересно. Оба - музейные экспонаты.

----------


## alexvolf

> От меня тоже немного фото (только то, что сам снимал):
> этот шлем засек в Днепропетровске, а вот высотный костюм пока в плохом качестве. Имею возможность пощелкать костюм в стоячем и сидячем положении, если интересно. Оба - музейные экспонаты.


Приветствую участников форума
Приношу  извинение за ошибку (буквы на клаве рядом поэтому палец и лупит...) 
Благодаря отличным фотографиям уважаемого Любомирского закончим с
ЗШ-3-подвеска шлема в затылочной части имела регулирующий шнур размера по обхвату головы ремни затылочного ограничителя  и компенсатор натяга маски который был выполнен из резиновой камеры
вложенной в тканевый чехол При создании избыточного давления кисло-
рода под маской КМ-32 одновременно увеличивалось давление в компенсаторе натяжения и тем самым обеспечивалось плотное прилегание маски к лицу.Хорошо подогнанный ЗШ не сползает при пе-
регрузках.ЗШ-3 был оборудован противошумным устройством состояшим
из резиновой заглушки и мягкого валика из замши с основой из губчатой резины.Телефоны монтировались внутри резиновой заглушки и плотно
прилегали к голове соединительный разьем наушников и штуцер компенсатора натяга маски выходил  с тыльной стороны ЗШ (если смотреть с лица) Малогабаритный шумозащишенный микрофон для связи
встраивался в КМ-32 или применялись ларингофоны при полетах на малых
высотах(без кислородной маски).
Уважаемый Любомирский может быть поделитесь герметическим шлемом
у меня очень мало материала по нему.
С уважением

----------


## Любомирский

Я сам не из Днепропетровска, там был проездом. 
А вот шлем и сам костюм пощелкаю в эту пятницу, на выходных постараюсь выложить. Но единственное что, что он будет на бутафорской голове манекена.

----------


## alexvolf

> Я сам не из Днепропетровска, там был проездом. 
> А вот шлем и сам костюм пощелкаю в эту пятницу, на выходных постараюсь выложить. Но единственное что, что он будет на бутафорской голове манекена.


Приветствую участников форума
Небходимость применения противоперегрузочного костюма возникла в авиации в 30-х годах прошлого столетия Действие продольных перегрузок в полете в направлении"голова-таз" и "таз-голова" приводили к кратковременной потере зрения-"серая пелена"(q=3,5),а при q=5 продолжительностью более 6 сек может внезапно наступить потеря сознания т.к. при этом кровь в организме человека накапливается в нижней части туловища и ее приток по венам к сердцу задруднен.Вместе с тем давление в сосудах мозга и верхней части туловища понижается, а в сосудах нижней части туловища увеличивается.Например при выводе самолета из пикирования перегрузка направлена по радиусу кривизны траектории и действует как раз в направлении"голова-таз".Теоритически можно рассчитать возникаюшую при этом перегрузку:при радиусе кривой 500м и линейной скорости 200м/сек перегрузка будет ровна 9,1.
Противоперегрузочный костюм препятствует инерционному смещению тока крови в сосуды нижних конечностей и фиксирует положение внутренних органов.ППК одевается перед полетом и в нормальных условиях не мешает пилотированию и не ограничивает движений.Автомат давления ППК устанавливанся на борту ЛА отбор воздуха ПД производится от компрессора ТРД с последующей фильтрацией.ППК соединяется с автоматом при помощи каркасированного гофрированного шланга с рывковой отключаемой муфтой.Усилие на разрыв составляет 10кгс.По способу передачи давления на тело летчика ППК делятся на два вида: с секционными камерами и костюмы с натяжными устройствами.

----------


## alexvolf



----------


## alexvolf



----------


## alexvolf

Приветствую уважаемых участников форума
Понял,что данная тема не зацепила никого из авиационного племени(вообще для профессионалов нового я ничего не открыл да и для любителей наверное также, тема задумывалась не для ликбеза -поймите правильно просто хотелось подключить на наш сайт Героя России летчика-испытателя А.Ю.Гарнаева к сюжету об испытаниях катапульт в ЛИИ,да и строевых летчиков которым есть что рассказать о жизни).Благодарность Холостяку за предоставленный фотоматериал ЗШ.Фото пренадлежит А.Гарнаеву
С уважением

----------


## Холостяк

Тут надо время выделить и сфоткать..., у людей руки пока не доходят... Возможности не у всех есть так сразу на "высотку" заглянуть с фотиком и пощелкать снаряжение...

----------


## Любомирский

Ну, с ребята, как и обещал. Пощелкал высотный компенсирующий костюм в полном облачении

----------


## alexvolf

> Ну, с ребята, как и обещал. Пощелкал высотный компенсирующий костюм в полном облачении


Приветствую участников форума
Итак-Высотный Компенсируюший Костюм применяется летчиками истребительной авиации при полетах на высотах более 18000 метров("там где закипает кровь"-цитата М.Галлая).Показанный на фото Любомирского(особое спасибо) ВКК с натяжным устройством имеет шнуровку на внутренней стороне нижних конечностях,а также симметричные шнуровки от паха к плечам.По наружной стороне костюма расположены надувные камеры ППК и ВКК.Брюшная камера находится в тканевой оболочке и пристегивается к оболочке ВКК кнопками.Ввиду того,что брюшная камера имеет большую плошадь надува тканевая оболочка имеет шнуры-ограничители.ППК совмешенный с ВКК работает при давлении 160-170 кПа.Подача возуха в ППК и ВВК производится по разным шлангам с левой стороны костюма(к сожалению на фото они не показаны) через автомат давления (например АД-6С МиГ-23).АД подает воздух в камеры ППК с запаздыванием в момент возникновения перегрузки не более 0,5 сек.Главной частью АД является двухстученчатое дросселирующее устройство которое автоматически создает давление в ППК в соответствии с действуюшими перегрузками.При первой ступени давление до 1,3кПа- 2-х кратная перегрузка и  до 50 кПа- восьмикратная перегрузка,на второй ступени АД создает  на выходе  давление до 3,5кПа-2-х кратная перегрузка и 160-170 кПа при 10- и кратной перегрузки.Если перегрузка меньше 2-х g давление в ППК не создается.АД устанавливается на ЛА строго вертикально к осевой линии самолета.Режим работы АД устанавливается в зависимости от типа используемого костюма например для ППК-1У и ВКК-3М головку АД и предохранительный клапан устанавливают на миниум,а при использовании ВКК-4П и ВКК-6М- на максимум т.к. второй тип указанных костюмов с натяжными устройствами. 
Благодарность Любомирскому за проделанную работу, подключайтесь с комментариями  и исправлениями.Продолжение следует...
С уважением

----------


## Любомирский

Вот еще немного. Все, больше пока не щелкал.

----------


## Artem2

Я поддержу тему и сразу немного в сторону. Всем известен космический скафандр Сокол-К и его модификация Сокол-КВ2. Есть информация, что скафандр Сокол-К является модификацией авиационного скафандра Сокол, имевшего не складной, а жесткий шлем, и проектировавшегося для экипажей самолетов Т-4. Есть ли у кого-нибудь более подробная информация об авиационном скафандре Сокол?

----------


## alexvolf

> Вот еще немного. Все, больше пока не щелкал.


Приветствую участников форум
Итак ВКК одевается на белье под обычное летное обмундирование.При полете в загерметизированной кабине ЛА ВКК с встроенным в него камерами ППК выполняет роль защиты летчика от продольных перегрузок "голова-таз",в момент разгерметизации кабины на большой высоте ВКК в комплекте с гермошлемом и кислородным прибором защищает летчика от низкого барометрического давления.Камеры высотно-компенсирующего костюма расположены вдоль верхних и нижних конечностей пилота.Гермошлем имеет систему клапанов для дыхания("вдох-выдох"),устройство натяжения для удержания шлема на голове при создании в нем избыточного давления при разгерметизации кабины ЛА.Гермошлем оборудован  лицевым (смотровым) щитком с электрообогревом стекла и приборами для связи.Кислород или кислородно-воздушная смесь подается по отдельному шлангу.Масса гермошлема составляет 1,9 кг.Время непрерывного ношения от 1 до4 часов.ВКК позволяет летчику производить катапультирование из ЛА на индикаторной скорости 1100-1200 км/час
О шлемофонах повторятся не стоит т.к.на сайте выложена статья А.Гершина о летных шлемах с 1945г по сегодняшний день.Вопрос к участникам форума:-как вы думаете,что одето на этих ребятах под демисезонкой?(фото принадлежит сайту airforce)

----------


## alexvolf

Приветствую участников  форума
Возвращаемся назад-к перегрузкам.Маленький отрывок из книги американского летчика-испытателя Джимми Коллинза:"Центробежнаясила-огромное невидимое чудовище-вдавила мою голову в плечи и так прижала меня к сиденью,что мой позвоночник сгибался и я стонал под этой тяжестью.Кровь отлила ют головы,в глазах темнело.Сквозь сгущающуюся дымку я смотрел на акселерометр и неясно различал,что прибор показывает пять с половиной.Я освободил ручку и последнее,что я увидел,была стрелка акселерометра,движущаяся опять к единицы.Я был слеп,как летучая мышь.У меня страшно кружилась голова,я смотрел по сторонам на крылья самолета.Я их не видел.Я ничего не видел.Я посмотрел туда,где должна быть земля.Спустя немного она начала показываться,словно из утреннего тумана.Зрение возвращалось ко мне,так как я освободил ручку и уменьшил перегрузку.Вскоре я снова начал хорошо видеть,выровнялся и уже по-видимому,летел некоторое время горизонтально.Но голова моя горела,а сердце стучало,как пневматический молот...Я снова взобрался на 15 тысяч футов и пошел вниз,нагоняя скорость до трехсот двадцати миль.На этот раз я более резко взял ручку на себя и,прежде чем успел освободить ее,заметил,что перескочил через шесть с половиной и дошел до семи g.Я чувствовал как у меня сдавливаются внутренности,я вновь терял зрение и сознание.Однако мне помогло то,что я резче взял ручку на себя и скорее освободил ее.Потом я снова поднялся и сделал еще два пике.Я чувствовал себя так,как будто меня избили,мне казалось,что кто-то вынул мои глаза,поиграл ими и снова поставил на место.Я чуть не падал от усталости и чувствовал острую стреляющую боль в груди.Спина у меня болела,и вечером из носа шла кровь...Назавтра...к моему удивлению,я чувствовал себя превосходно и подумал- Должно быть,пикирующие полеты действуют укрепляюще.
Далее Коллинз описывает, путем ежедневных тренировочных полетов он смог перенести перегрузку в 9 g !!! - летая без какого-либо ППК.Реклама или нет не нам судить.Коллинз был прекрасный летчик(впрочем и писатель тоже).Он первый из людей кто 15 октября 1947г на самолете Белл Х-1 с ЖРД в хвостовой части перешагнул через звуковой барьер достигнув 1,46 Маха на высоте 21800метров
В дополнение летная форма от Юдашкина 2008г (а кто желает ознакомится с вещевым инвентарным снабжением летно-технического состава ВВС РФ смотри норму №19 в документах "КЗ".

----------


## alexvolf

Приветствую участников форума
Немного истории.Первое катапультируемое кресло  было изготовлено в Германии в 1938 году для самолета Ju-88.В 1944г самолеты Ме-262 были оборудованы катапультными установками и количество аварийных покиданий самолета летчиками люфтваффе к концу ВМВ составило 60 случаев.Английский Королевский центр авиации начал экспериментальную работу с катапультируемыми креслами в 1944г.Первое катапультирование в США состоялось в октябре 1946г.СССР проводил НИИР по данной тематике с 1945 по 1949г.Летом 1947г С.А.Кондрашов выполнил успешное катапультирование  из самолета на скорости около 700 км/час.
Катапультные кресла различают по типу самолета(истребитель или бомбардировщик) отсюда различные углы наклона спинки кресла или возможность установки по продольной оси самолета.Например на экспериментальном самолете AFTI фирмы Фэрчайдл-Рипаблик установлено катапультируемое кресло с углом наклона 60-65 градусов,что позволяет при больших углах атаки (а= 15-25 град) изменить направление воздействия на летчика перегрузки практически на 90 град.Однако при этом возникает сложность пилотирования самолета в нормальных условиях и само катапультирование становится практически невозможным т.к. при этом не обеспечивается безопасная высота прохождения кресла над килем самолета.Конструкция катапультируемого кресла(в дальнейшем буду писать КК) усложняется вводится система управления спинкой КК в зависимости от параметров полета.На самолете F-16 угол наклона спинки КК составляет 30 град Конструкция фонаря позволяет обеспечить летчику круговой обзор в пределах 360 град обзор вбок на 40 град ниже борта и вперед на 15 град ниже носовой части фюзеляжа.РУС установлена на подлокотнике КК которое регулируется по высоте в зависимости от роста летчика.Сама система катапультирования с тройным резервированием позволяет производить покидание самолета при H=0 и при скоростях полета до 1100 км/час в условиях больших скоростей снижения.
По отечественным КК на сайте находится хорошая статья С.Бурдина "Средства аварийного покидания самолета".На Западе ветвь первенства по производству и применению КК принадлежит английской фирме "Мартин-Бейкер" (75%  от общего числа выпускаемых на Западе КК).По данным буржуев(у них все на деньги) КК фирмы Мартин-Бейкер спасли в аварийной ситуации жизнь 5600 летчиков и приводят следующие расчеты:стоимость подготовки летчика составляет 9 млн ЗГ марок, а стоимость КК типа Мк-10 -150 тыс поэтому только на этом было сэкономлено 50 млрд марок.Экономисты....
КК Мартин-Бейкер тип Мк-10 установлены на Си Харриерах и Хок(Англия),Ягуар и Торнадо(Европа) F-14 и F-18(США),Грипен(Швеция) и французском Рафаль.
На фото испытание КК (1-8 США,9-10 Швеция 11 Канада).Продолжение следует...

----------


## alexvolf

КК различаются по конструкции  приведения в действие-"руки на поручнях","руки на шторке" и "руки на центральной ручке".Кроме этого по применяемой парашютной системе (многокупольная,двухкуполь  ная или однокупольная).Вес КК варьирует от 50 до 100 кг,а общий вес катапультной системы составляет от 150 до 250 кг.Он складывается из самого КК-50-100кг,спасательного парашюта 14-20 кг,НАЗ 10-34кг,кислородного прибора 6 кг,летчика в среднем 70 кг.
И снова возвращаемся к перегрузкам,но теперь к тем которые воздействуют на летчика в момент катапультирования.При этом возникают следующие факторы:-1. перегрузка возникающая при срабатывании пиропатрона  и удар воздушного потока, -2 перегрузка при торможении воздушным потоком,-3 перегрузка при действии отрицательной подьемной силы и наконец угловые ускорения.
Путь разгона КК в кабине ЛА мал т.к. ограничен размерами кабины(0,7-1,5м) поэтому катапультирование производится с ускорением 200 и более м/cек(естес-но в квадрате) продолжительность 0,15-0,2сек.При этом если происходит катапультирование вверх перегрузка действует в направлении "голова-таз" значительно нагружает позвоночник летчика.Экспериментально было доказано,что перегрузка порядка 18-20g действующая в течении 0,2 сек при правильной позе летчика в КК с фиксацией рук и ног( и особенно туловища к спинке кресла) не вызывает повреждений позвоночника,но перегрузки выше 20g являются безусловно опасными.Выйдя за пределы кабины летчик попадает в воздушный поток.При скорости 700 км/час воздействие потока на лицо летчика  переносится относительно безопасно.На скоростях более 1000км/час ударная волна воздуха воздействует на все тело летчика.Давление воздуха порядка 0,6кГ/cм вызывает ушибы(контузию) а давление свыше 1 кГ/см(квадратный) приводит к гибели.При катапультировании у земли на звуковой скорости поток оказывает давление 0,72кГ/см что близко к предельно допустимому.Продолжение следует...

----------


## alexvolf

Если катапультирование происходит на сверхзвуковых скоростях полета - характер обтекания КК изменяется.Возникают скачки уплотнения воздушного потока с которыми пытались бороться применяя на КК так называемые выдвижные дефлекторы.Наличие дефлектора позволяло сконцентрировать скачок уплотнения как-бы впереди КК тем самым перенеся летчика в зону с уменьшиным давлением.Процесс катапультирования вниз и возникающие при этом сложности изложен в статье С.Бурдина "Средства аварийного покидания самолета Ту-22".
Катапультирование из самолета  на "нулевой высоте" впервые было произведено 8 сентября 1955 г в Англии,скорость самолета по ВПП составляла 220 км/час. КК Мартин-Бейкер Мк-6 с трехкупольной парашютной системой.Скорость сообщенная КК стреляющим механизмом составила 24,4 м/сек.Фирма Мартин-Бейкер приступила к работам над КК в 1948г создав КК Мк-1 ,в средине 50-х годов появилось КК Мк-2 и целый ряд КК с классическим механизмом катапультирования.На Мк-6 впервые к классике был применен ракетный ускоритель(состоял из 10 РТТД )который включался после срабатывания стреляющего механизма,когда КК достигало конца направляющих.РТТД работал 0,25 сек развивая при этом тягу более 2тс благодаря чему КК с летчиком поднималось на высоту 90-100м относительно самолета.
Реальные случаи аварийного покидания самолета (фото собиралось из нета авторство не установлено)

----------


## alexvolf



----------


## alexvolf



----------


## alexvolf

Маленькая серия фотографий с сайта "Оборона ру"  испытание КК К-36ДМ

----------


## Skylark

Приветствую... Очень нужна инфа по установочному углу направляющих КК для самолетов F-15C (D,E). Кресло ACES II. Может, кто-нибудь сталкивался с такими данными?

----------


## Холостяк

ЗШ-3М.....

----------


## alexvolf

Дополнительно ЗШ зарубежных производителей (фото 1-3) и КК Мартин-Бейкер (фото 4)

----------


## alexvolf

Попалась заметка под названием "Шкала выживания-школа испытателя" о сыне академика Г И Северина-Владимире.Статью пришлось урезать,полностью прочитать можно в "Киевских новостях" www.kv.com.ua

----------


## маска

В тему несколько фоток.

----------


## alexvolf

> В тему несколько фоток.


Уважаемый Маска
На приведенном фото № 3 показана диаграмма последовательного катапультирования и снижения отделяемой кабины экипажа самолета F-111.
Отделяемые кабины разрабатывались для самолетов начиная с 60-х гг.фирмой McDonnell.Первое катапультирование (если можно так назвать) в отделяемой кабине было произведено в августе 1967г при аварии самолета F-111 на скорости 730км/час и высоте 9000м.СУ кабины состоит из ТТРД тягой 117,9 кН.Отсоединение кабины от ЛА происходит после нажатия рычага между креслами пилотов,при этом происходит затягивание ремней кресел,подключение аварийной кислородной системы,дополнительный наддув кабины.Само отделение происходит с одновременным подрывом шнурового заряда уложенного по контуру кабины и включением ТТРД.В зависимости от высоты и скорости полета двигатель позволяет выбросить кабину на высоту 110-300 м над ЛА.
В случае приводнения  кабина снабжена надувными поплавками которые одновременно являются амортизаторами.
Подобная кабина разрабатывалась фирмой и для самолета В-1.Однако рост стоимости самолета по сравнению с первоначальным вариантом не позволил продолжит начатые работы.

----------


## Artem2

> ...Вопрос к участникам форума:-как вы думаете,что одето на этих ребятах под демисезонкой?


Эти летчики используют высотно-компенсирующие костюмы ВКК-15 из комплекта ККО-15. Куртки эти - не обычные, которые числятся по категории летно-технического обмундирования, а специальные, входщие в комплект ВКК-15.

----------


## Nik Primopye

Вставлю свои 5 копеек.

На картинке - Герметический шлем ГШ-6М из Комплекта Кислородного Оборудования(ККО)-5.
Иллюстрация выдернута из техописания "Самолет типа 69 "Авиационное оборудование". Там же и костюм, и принципы работы, и разводка шлангов и тп.

Сами книги смотреть здесь -
http://civilavia.info/documents/home.html

С уважением,
Ник

----------


## Волконовский Александр

> Отделяемые кабины разрабатывались для самолетов начиная с 60-х гг.фирмой McDonnell.Первое катапультирование (если можно так назвать) в отделяемой кабине было произведено в августе 1967г при аварии самолета F-111 на скорости 730км/час и высоте 9000м.


Позволю себе небольшое уточнение. Дело в том, что эти кабины не были первыми в своём роде: отделяемая кабина имелась, например, на экспериментальном ракетоплане Bell X-2, первый моторный полёт которого состоялся в 1953 году. Правда, эта кабина не смогла спасти пилотов Х-2 в катастрофах 12 мая 1953 и 27 сентября 1956 года...

А ещё раньше, в 1949 г., отделяемая кабина была использована на прототипе нашего советского сверхзвукового истребителя Су-17 (первого, он же самолёт "Р"). Этот Су-17 был построен, но так и не поднялся в небо из-за временного расформирования ОКБ Сухого. А на его дальнейшем развитии - Су-7 отделяемую кабину уже не стали применять...

----------


## Конструктор шлемов

Здравствуйте! Почитал все по этой теме - интерестно...

Добавлю, что ГШ как и ЗШ-3М сняты с производства. Идут только модификации типа ЗШ-5 и ЗШ-7. 

Хорошо. Вопрос вот в чем. Обращаясь в различные КБ , ну скажем к суховцам или в Миг, в общем так и не получил точной информации на каких типах самолетов какие защитные шлемы летчики применяют. К примеру летчики-испытатели Сухого летают в ЗШ-7АПН.

А мне надо для своей работы точно знать что с чем "летает". Может кто поскажет где подобную информацию можно найти.

----------


## muk33

> Здравствуйте! Почитал все по этой теме - интерестно...
> 
> Добавлю, что ГШ как и ЗШ-3М сняты с производства. Идут только модификации типа ЗШ-5 и ЗШ-7. 
> 
> Хорошо. Вопрос вот в чем. Обращаясь в различные КБ , ну скажем к суховцам или в Миг, в общем так и не получил точной информации на каких типах самолетов какие защитные шлемы летчики применяют. К примеру летчики-испытатели Сухого летают в ЗШ-7АПН.
> 
> А мне надо для своей работы точно знать что с чем "летает". Может кто поскажет где подобную информацию можно найти.


Летаем с разными. На "сухих" - АПН, потому что бортсеть по связи "Н"изкоомная. На МиГах-29 и Л-39 - ЗШ-7АП, там высокоомная. Хотя переделать телефоны в ЗШ не проблема, некоторые и на Су-27 летают в переделанных ЗШ-5, но как правило модификации МКВ - с креплениями для нашлемного прицела. На Бе-12 (в Каче) до сих пор летают в ЗШ-3 со снятыми светофильтрами-так предписывает Инструкция. Вертолетчики флота на Ка-27 используют в основном ЗШ-5А.

----------


## muk33

По вышесказанному (перечитал): 
1. противошумным устройством и телефонами оборудован не ЗШ-3, а входящий в его комплект шлемофон ШЛ(ШЗ)-61, который может использоваться и отдельно от каски, с очками (что и делали на Л-29).
2. Микрофон в КМ-32 никогда не применялся на практике - неудовлетворительное заключение по испытаниям. Пошел только на КМ-34 и, далее на КМ-35.
3. На фото ВКК-6 с ГШ-6 отсутствует натяжное устройство ГШ: тросик с  белым пластмассовым кольцом на груди. 
4. ВКК-6 применялся не при полетах не "выше 18000 метров", а выше 11000 и до 12500 метров с ЗШ-3 и КМ-32, до 20000 метров, но не выше приборной скорости 900 с ЗШ-5 и КМ-34, и с ГШ-6 выше этих параметров.
5. Перегрузка 5 в течение 6 секунд- СЛАБО! В ЦНИАГЕ истребителей крутят на центрифуге 30 секунд на перегрузке 5, а затем 30 секунд на перегрузке 6 БЕЗ ППК! Кто не прошел (а в это время пишут ЭКГ) - тот уже не истребитель.
6. В заметках про ППК забыли про применяющийся ныне в НАТО жидкостный ППК производства Германии. Он не зависит от систем самолета, просто жидкость, распределенная под его оболочкой на перегрузке смещается вниз. Кстати эту жидкость можно пить (американские испытатели на базе Эдвардс шутили, что поскольку это костюм немецкий, то это наверное пиво).
7. В описании современных ППК "забыли" основные типы, применяющиеся сейчас - ППК-3 и ППК-3-120. ППК-1 практически не осталось. Плюс ВКК-6 и ВКК-15 (последний в комплекте с ВМСК-3). Маски КМ-34Д и КМ-35.

----------


## muk33

Добавлю -на фото F-16 "Thunderbirds" - не фотошоп, а реальный случай, есть куча видео на эту тему. На фото А-6Е на палубе, к счастью не трагический случай - штурман выжил, хотя и "прилетел" без сознания.

----------


## Конструктор шлемов

> некоторые и на Су-27 летают в переделанных ЗШ-5, но как правило модификации МКВ - с креплениями для нашлемного прицела. На Бе-12 (в Каче) до сих пор летают в ЗШ-3 со снятыми светофильтрами-так предписывает Инструкция. Вертолетчики флота на Ка-27 используют в основном ЗШ-5А.


Модификация МКВ давно снята с производства, срок службы шлема 6 лет, следовательно летают в старых шлемах...  :Frown: 
Бериевцам давно предложили перейти на ЗШ-5. В "тройке" по идее давно никто не должен летать поскольку это давно не производимая модель шлема.

----------


## muk33

> Модификация МКВ давно снята с производства, срок службы шлема 6 лет, следовательно летают в старых шлемах... 
> Бериевцам давно предложили перейти на ЗШ-5. В "тройке" по идее давно никто не должен летать поскольку это давно не производимая модель шлема.


У нас пол- ВВС летает в шлемах с трижды продленными сроками. Про ЗШ-5 вообще молчу, хотя в прошлом году на одном аэродроме, куда я прибыл на полеты без своего снаряжения (из одной командировки в другую), мне предложили АБСОЛЮТНО НОВЫЙ ЗШ-5А выпуска 2008 года.

----------


## Конструктор шлемов

> У нас пол- ВВС летает в шлемах с трижды продленными сроками. Про ЗШ-5 вообще молчу, хотя в прошлом году на одном аэродроме, куда я прибыл на полеты без своего снаряжения (из одной командировки в другую), мне предложили АБСОЛЮТНО НОВЫЙ ЗШ-5А выпуска 2008 года.


Видимо инженер полка продлевает срок службы уже без нашего участия. Случись что - получается он уже берет на себя ответственность за случившееся. А вообще это конечно БЕЗОБРАЗИЕ. Выпускали, выпускаем и будем выпускать, а ВВС в старье летает.

Вообще любопытно бы узнать у летчиков все минусы шлемов типа ЗШ-5 и типа ЗШ-7 (если таковые имеются) - это возможно поможет в перспективе. Пишите, буду рад любому комментарию.

----------


## muk33

> Видимо инженер полка продлевает срок службы уже без нашего участия. Случись что - получается он уже берет на себя ответственность за случившееся. А вообще это конечно БЕЗОБРАЗИЕ. Выпускали, выпускаем и будем выпускать, а ВВС в старье летает.
> 
> Кстати новые 2009 года и далее шлемы идут уже с новым светофильтром на основе другого красителя и по словам "суховцев" он гораздо лучше при выполнении штатных полетов.
> 
> Вообще любопытно бы узнать у летчиков все минусы шлемов типа ЗШ-5 и типа ЗШ-7 (если таковые имеются) - это возможно поможет в перспективе. Пишите, буду рад любому комментарию.


Продлеваются они потому что монополист "вздул цены" выше всяких разумных пределов. Это так, к слову. Основной недостаток шлема ЗШ-7 - черный лоб у летчика после полета в теплое время года! Чем вы красите кожу? Моим ЗШ (7АП и 7АПН) уже по 11 лет, а краска все "лезет". Если "подушки" наушников тоже черного цвета, то, соответственно, в черный цвет после полета окрашивается подшлемник или кожа вокруг ушей (у тех, кто летает без подшлемника). Я себе достал подушки серой (по-видимому неокрашенной кожи)-проблема исчезла. Но это дефицит.У ЗШ-5 подушки матерчатые, такой проблемы не возникает. Кстати с перчатками та же беда - черные руки, видимо кожа от одного поставщика. Появились лет 5 назад было перчатки из неокрашенной кожи, да как то быстро исчезли. А жаль. Народ все больше летает в китайских перчатках с рынка -дешево - хоть каждую неделю новые покупай, пот со лба всегда можно вытереть, кожа дышит, новомодные МФИ можно тыльной стороной протереть от пыли, которую они притягивают. Вторая проблема ЗШ-7 - это очень жесткая и неудобная подушка на лбу. Мало того что красит, - при хорошей (плотной) подгонке ЗШ сдавливает лоб так, что после 2 часов полета хочется просто снять шлем (а полеты бывают до 4 часов). После нескольких лет эксплуатации начинают заедать гнезда подсоединения кислородной маски: у кого выскакивает самопроизвольно, у кого наоборот заклинивает. Видимо неудачна сама конструкция, либо современное исполнение (до этого 10 лет летал в ЗШ-5, такого не было).
Во время морозов одеть ЗШ-7 с шерстяным подшлемником проблематично - необходима переподгонка. А если температура "скачет"? Каждый раз подгонять? Вот и летают летчики зимой с обычными подшлемниками, а потом простужаются, после полета. Про маски тема отдельная. Кто придумал такой, не побоюсь этого слова "Уродский" горбатый пластмассовый кожух на КМ-34 с.III и КМ-35? Он же уменьшает мгновенное поле зрения, да еще, из-за своих размеров, соприкасается со светофильтром ЗШ, когда тот опущен. Старый кожух (на КМ-34 с. II) "оживальной формы" и из материала типа стеклоткани был практичней, не "лез в глаза", да и попросту смотрелся эстетичней. Крепление микрофона в маске оставляет желать лучшего - он почти у всех вываливается. Высотники подгибают пластины, как могут, но видимо надо менять конструкцию. 
Вобщем проблем непочатый край! Где давно обещанный ЗШ-10? Или перейдем на "TOPSIGHT" вслед за индусами?

----------


## Конструктор шлемов

> Продлеваются они потому что монополист "вздул цены" выше всяких разумных пределов. Это так, к слову. Основной недостаток шлема ЗШ-7 - черный лоб у летчика после полета в теплое время года! Чем вы красите кожу? Моим ЗШ (7АП и 7АПН) уже по 11 лет, а краска все "лезет". Если "подушки" наушников тоже черного цвета, то, соответственно, в черный цвет после полета окрашивается подшлемник или кожа вокруг ушей (у тех, кто летает без подшлемника). Я себе достал подушки серой (по-видимому неокрашенной кожи)-проблема исчезла. Но это дефицит.У ЗШ-5 подушки матерчатые, такой проблемы не возникает. Кстати с перчатками та же беда - черные руки, видимо кожа от одного поставщика. Появились лет 5 назад было перчатки из неокрашенной кожи, да как то быстро исчезли. А жаль. Народ все больше летает в китайских перчатках с рынка -дешево - хоть каждую неделю новые покупай, пот со лба всегда можно вытереть, кожа дышит, новомодные МФИ можно тыльной стороной протереть от пыли, которую они притягивают. Вторая проблема ЗШ-7 - это очень жесткая и неудобная подушка на лбу. Мало того что красит, - при хорошей (плотной) подгонке ЗШ сдавливает лоб так, что после 2 часов полета хочется просто снять шлем (а полеты бывают до 4 часов). После нескольких лет эксплуатации начинают заедать гнезда подсоединения кислородной маски: у кого выскакивает самопроизвольно, у кого наоборот заклинивает. Видимо неудачна сама конструкция, либо современное исполнение (до этого 10 лет летал в ЗШ-5, такого не было).
> Во время морозов одеть ЗШ-7 с шерстяным подшлемником проблематично - необходима переподгонка. А если температура "скачет"? Каждый раз подгонять? Вот и летают летчики зимой с обычными подшлемниками, а потом простужаются, после полета. Про маски тема отдельная. Кто придумал такой, не побоюсь этого слова "Уродский" горбатый пластмассовый кожух на КМ-34 с.III и КМ-35? Он же уменьшает мгновенное поле зрения, да еще, из-за своих размеров, соприкасается со светофильтром ЗШ, когда тот опущен. Старый кожух (на КМ-34 с. II) "оживальной формы" и из материала типа стеклоткани был практичней, не "лез в глаза", да и попросту смотрелся эстетичней. Крепление микрофона в маске оставляет желать лучшего - он почти у всех вываливается. Высотники подгибают пластины, как могут, но видимо надо менять конструкцию. 
> Вобщем проблем непочатый край! Где давно обещанный ЗШ-10? Или перейдем на "TOPSIGHT" вслед за индусами?


Спасибо за комментарий. Отвечаю по порядку. 

1. Насколько я информирован, в последние лет 5 цены на шлемы незначительно менялись. Есть госконтракт между предприятием и МО РФ, по нему и цены установлены. 
2. По поводу кожи. Поставляет ее одно предприятие и не всегда кожа соответствующего качества. Там дешевле. Москва нам раза в 2,5 дороже продает, что неприемлемо. 
3. Первый раз слышу о проблеме лобового амортизатора. Видимо пористая резина жесткая, посмотрим что можно сделать. 
4. Про перчатки ничего сказать не могу, поскольку они поставляются отдельно.
5. Гнезда подсоединения кислородной маски - это ригельные замки шлема. Сразу скажу - их конструкция не менялась. Тоже надо разобраться что тут не так. 
6. По маскам - это все вопросы к их монополисту в Орехово-Зуево. Хотя они вроде контактируют с летчиками, по поводу удобств своих изделий. Уточню.
7. ЗШ-10.  :Rolleyes:  Шлемы типа ЗШ-5 и ЗШ-7 делает одно, а проектирует ЗШ-10 другое предприятие, но насколько мне известно, предприятие им занимается. Видел его полностью собранную компьютерную модель. Скажу так, у руководства предприятия он на карандаше.

----------


## muk33

Так вот, сроки продляет никакой не "инженер полка", а зам ГК по вооружению. И срок службы например ЗШ-7 установлен его решением 18 лет, ЗШ-5 - 17 лет. Столько основной массе и есть. И, думаю, будет продляться и дальше. Тенденция, однако.

----------


## Доктор Ватсон

Помогите с информацией - ищу фото или рисунки сумок / чехлов на ЗШ, ГШ, кислдородные маски, высотные костюмы летчика

----------


## Конструктор шлемов

> Так вот, сроки продляет никакой не "инженер полка", а зам ГК по вооружению. И срок службы например ЗШ-7 установлен его решением 18 лет, ЗШ-5 - 17 лет. Столько основной массе и есть. И, думаю, будет продляться и дальше. Тенденция, однако.


Безобразие. 18 лет... однозначно менять надо.
Завод-производитель был бы только рад увеличению заказов по потребности Мин обороны.
Ведь в шлеме срок годности резиновых деталей не более 6 лет.




> Помогите с информацией - ищу фото или рисунки сумок / чехлов на ЗШ, ГШ, кислдородные маски, высотные костюмы летчика


Могу официальные телефоны подсказать производителей... 
По ЗШ и ГШ идут матерчатые чехлы, определенного размера.

----------


## Доктор Ватсон

Современная сумка-чехол
http://armytex.ru/catalogue/?func=to...d799a0f74157f8

На ЗШ должны быть ТО-ИЭ - буду искать неспешно

----------


## alexvolf

> Помогите с информацией - ищу фото или рисунки сумок / чехлов на ЗШ, ГШ, кислдородные маски, высотные костюмы летчика


 Ватсон
Возможно Вас заинтересует следующий сайт http://www.militarygift.ru/shlemwi

----------


## николай-78

/могу ошибиться в деталях/Мои взаимоотношения со шлемами сложились однозначно ЗШ-3 и одновременно с ЗШ-3 пользовался ЗШ-7 после перевооружения на 31. Очень негативно к ЗШ-5 и вот почему: катастрофа Омск п/пк Кулик, ну сами понимаете управление на 128 с подводной лодки, ну и отказало-прыгнули. Рагрузочных отверстий в 5-ке в отличии от 3 и 7-ки нет- шиток открыт, позвоночник не выдержал. Потом правда на 5-ках пиропатроны появились, но со шнурами связи от ОРК проблемы остались /надо шнур менять на "маленький" чтобы фильтр опустился. У нас у ЗШ один шнур у ГШ другой-все как всегда. В ЗШ-3-тепло, в 7-ке ограничения как в ГШ почти, да и со 2-й кабины в ЗШ-3 плохо слышно. В общем все как всегда по четным-3, по нечетным-7

----------


## николай-78

И еще о снаряжении: на 128 кресло КТ-1/как и на 22М3/-летчик приземляется вместе со спинкой и заголовником, а если приводняется то поплавки/если находятся в штатных окнах подвесной системы/ АСП-74 имеют тенденцию всплыть за спиной летчика. /такую проблему имели и первые спасательные костюмы МСК-3, у них был надувной ворот/. Вот долго выдумывал наш нач ПДС куда на подвесной системе выпустить поплавки и разместили их прямо у замка ТП подвесной системы. После этого они при наполнении всплывали только перед лицом летчика.
Вообще с ПДС-никами нашему полку везло-офицерскую должность начальника занимал ст.прапорщик Олеников

----------


## николай-78

на 128 с составе снаряжения в обоих кабинах было по топору

----------


## Nazar

> на 128 с составе снаряжения в обоих кабинах было по топору


Он иногда входил и в состав снаряжения КОУ на Ту-16РМ :Smile:

----------


## Холостяк

Сфоткал летные куртки. Два первых образца - мои. Другая из "антиквариата".
Разница видна. Одно время такие куртки выпускали наши отечественные производители. Кожа была качественная, только краска немного модно линяла. Потом в 90-х начали делать вьетнамцы и индийцы. Кожа у них как бумага. Не то что краска хреновая, но и кожа полное гаффно. Там они еще шОв делали на спине, то есть спинка шла не целым куском кожи, а составными лоскутами.

----------


## Холостяк

Еще фотки... Другой экземпляр...

----------


## Холостяк

Раритет....

----------


## Холостяк

Первая куртка по штампу произведена в 1979 году. Состояние видите - хорошее. Пережила многое. В том числе и полеты.
Вторая по штампу произведена в 1985 году. Такая же ситуация...

----------


## Холостяк

Собрался и пока время есть сдул пыль с ларингофончика и планшетки..., в ней старые записи... "Мерзебург"... позывные... "Автограф"... "Довесок"...

----------


## b737

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках

----------


## muk33

> Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках
> 
> [/url]


Вечно в музеях изображают летчиков в "голых" ВКК-6. Ну не летал так никто и никогда! Пока влезешь в кабину все шнурки повыдергиваешь. Сверху одевали либо комбез, либо ВК-3 (если лето).
P.S. Получил новый ЗШ-7АП. Опять лоб черный!  :Frown:

----------


## b737

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках

----------


## b737

Вечно в музеях изображают летчиков в "голых" ВКК-6. Ну не летал так никто и никогда! Пока влезешь в кабину все шнурки повыдергиваешь. Сверху одевали либо комбез, либо ВК-3
------------
Не летали и ладно. Для того и музей. Интересно на ВКК посмотреть, а не на комбез

----------


## alexvolf

> Вечно в музеях изображают летчиков в "голых" ВКК-6. Ну не летал так никто и никогда! Пока влезешь в кабину все шнурки повыдергиваешь. Сверху одевали либо комбез, либо ВК-3 (если лето).
> P.S. Получил новый ЗШ-7АП. Опять лоб черный!


muk33
Возможно летать и не летали,но фотографироваться и покрасоваться в "голых" ВКК любили 
всегда охотно...Хоть рядовые летчики,хоть испытатели...

----------


## b737

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках

----------


## Холостяк



----------


## RA3DCS

Может, кто фотографию ИПС-72 показать (индивидуальная привязная (парашютная) система).

----------


## Холостяк

> muk33
> ............. фотографироваться и покрасоваться в "голых" ВКК любили 
> всегда охотно... Хоть рядовые летчики,хоть испытатели...


У меня есть тоже подобное фото... Тоже "покрасовался" по молодости....

----------


## Конструктор шлемов

> Рагрузочных отверстий в 5-ке в отличии от 3 и 7-ки нет- шиток открыт, позвоночник не выдержал. Потом правда на 5-ках пиропатроны появились, но со шнурами связи от ОРК проблемы остались /надо шнур менять на "маленький" чтобы фильтр опустился. У нас у ЗШ один шнур у ГШ другой-все как всегда. В ЗШ-3-тепло, в 7-ке ограничения как в ГШ почти, да и со 2-й кабины в ЗШ-3 плохо слышно. В общем все как всегда по четным-3, по нечетным-7


Прокомментирую...
1. Как конструктор скажу следующее: эффект так называемых разгрузочных отверстий минимален - доказано испытаниями в аэродинамической трубе. (много раз при этом присутствовал)
2. Пиропатронов нет только на ЗШ-5, на остальных шлемах типа ЗШ-5 и ЗШ-7 предусмотрено автоматическое опускание светофильтра при катапультировании.
3. шлемы типа ЗШ-3 и ГШ-6... ну скажем так, вряд ли когда-нибудь будут производиться - это уже история с большой долей вероятности.
4. По поводу жгутов связи -никаких претензий не слышал со стороны испытателей и строевых летчиков. Мы серийный завод и работаем по факту -соотвественно претензий не выдвигалось -изготавливаем без изменений.




> P.S. Получил новый ЗШ-7АП. Опять лоб черный!


Мук, поздравляю с получением нового шлема, но к сожалению вынужден Вас разочаровать.... Как я сказал Выше, пока претензий со стороны заказчика не получено - никаких изменений сделано не будет. 
В данном форуме я так сказать подчерпываю информацию к размышлению. А вообще качество окраски кожи оставляет желать лучшего. (скажем Москва предлагает кожу (она получше) в два раза дороже чем мы сейчас используем).


Вообще, Все кто что-то может сказать по шлему -пишите, буду рад ЛЮБОМУ комментарию. По возможности если потребуется - прокомментирую.

----------


## Конструктор шлемов

У меня просьба. Необходима информация по современным защитным шлемам летчика (статьи, литература, плакаты и т.д. и т.п.) таких стран как Германия, Франция, Великобритания, США, Израиль. Кто чем может помогите в сборе информации...

----------


## FLOGGER

Батюшки светы! Что творится в храме божьем! Конструктор шлемов *собирает информацию* об устройстве шлемов западных стран на форумах в Сети! Неужели нет более авторитетных и достоверных источников, чем картинки из Интернета, которые могут помочь нашим славным конструкторам  в деле создания оных?! Разве невозможно официально приобрести все, что нужно ("статьи, литература, плакаты и т.д. и т.п.") , в том числе и сами шлемы? Не думаю, чтобы это была самая строго охраняемая тайна там. В конце концов, есть спецслужбы. Неужели гос-во не обеспечивает такую серьёзную организацию необходимой информацией?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Батюшки светы! Что творится в храме божьем! ...... В конце концов, есть спецслужбы. Неужели гос-во не обеспечивает такую серьёзную организацию необходимой информацией?


Почему Государство сейчас должно этим заниматься? Этим сейчас занимаются ( конструкцией шлемов) коммерческие фирмы которые продают свою продукцию. А уж, как и где они добывают информацию применительно к своим разработкам это их проблема. А вот государство выберет, у кого купить у китайцев, американцев  или своего производителя.
Как видим, из ветки, фирма производитель даже не имеет полной информации о недостатках своей продукции.

----------


## FLOGGER

Ну, о недостатках своей-это, как раз, я еще могу понять. Но собирать ... ну, и так далее (см. выше)  


> Этим сейчас занимаются ( конструкцией шлемов) коммерческие фирмы которые продают свою продукцию.


  Вы в этом уверены?  Мне кажется, что, все же, это не так. 
P.S. И как же называется эта коммерческая организация, где работает наш Конструктор? 
P.P.S.  Если Вы считаете, что обязанность гос-ва только в том, чтобы выбрать то, что ему предложат "коммерческие фирмы", неважно, чьи (наши, не наши), то на кой нам тогда вообще париться со своими пакфами, ррджеями и пр? Придумывать "прорывные продукты", вроде МС-21 (в который  я лично не верю)? Взяли, да купили на Западе.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Взяли, да купили на Западе.


Все к этому и идет! Вспомните, что летало в небе в советские времена и что осталось сейчас. Все что еще наше осталось – долетывает свой ресурс, который и так несколько раз продлевали.

Читаем новости:
По данным газеты "Коммерсант", правительство Сирии уже ведет переговоры о покупке Ту-204, от которых отказался единственный заказчик - "Атлант-союз",  поскольку европейские аналоги недоступны сирийским авиакомпаниям из-за санкций США.

Вот оказывается, чем хороши наши самолеты,  на них не действуют санкции США.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Вспомните, что летало в небе в советские времена и что осталось сейчас.


Прекрасно помню! И сравнение, конечно, не в нашу пользу. А, главное, тенденция сохраняется. Поражают воображение те миллиарды баксов, которые Аэрофлот собирается потратить на покупку 787 и 380!
Сейчас неплохо бы вспомнить, что изначально программу Ту-204 серьезно поддержал состоятельный египтянин, к сожалению, забыл его имя. Но читал о нем неоднократно. Он очень хорошо отзывался о машине.



> европейские аналоги недоступны сирийским авиакомпаниям из-за санкций США.


-вот об этом, честно говоря, слышу первый раз.



> Вот оказывается, чем хороши наши самолеты, на них не действуют санкции США.


Хотелось бы надеяться, что не только этим, но... Ан-148-говорят, что "сырым" передали в эксплуатацию, с Ту-204\214 тоже не просто в отрядах, проблемы есть.

----------


## Конструктор шлемов

> Неужели нет более авторитетных и достоверных источников, чем картинки из Интернета, которые могут помочь нашим славным конструкторам  в деле создания оных?! Разве невозможно официально приобрести все, что нужно ("статьи, литература, плакаты и т.д. и т.п.") , в том числе и сами шлемы?


Нет! если бы были, я бы не спрашивал! информация есть по шлемам 3-4 летней давности. Мне сейчас необходима информация поактуальнее, которую пока не нашел. Официально - дорого!!! Мне надо информацию для мониторинга. Смешно, но обращался на Сухого и МиГ по вопросу применяемости наших шлемов (с какими типами самолетов)-информации точной нет))))




> Этим сейчас занимаются ( конструкцией шлемов) коммерческие фирмы которые продают свою продукцию. А вот государство выберет, у кого купить у китайцев, американцев  или своего производителя.
> Как видим, из ветки, фирма производитель даже не имеет полной информации о недостатках своей продукции.


Чепуха! Государственная организация у нас!
Государство выбирает только шлемы российского и только российского производства!
Не имеем информации по проблемам наших шлемов поскольку НИКТО нам их и не предъявляет -если бы не этот форум -вообще бы проблем по своим шлемам не знал!
Есть проблемы -информируете меня!!!




> Вспомните, что летало в небе в советские времена и что осталось сейчас. Все что еще наше осталось – долетывает свой ресурс, который и так несколько раз продлевали.


Что летало то до сих пор летает. Чему удивляться если некоторые в ГШ еще летают -которые мы уже 15 лет не производим!!! Не от нашей организации зависит -нам наоборот нужно как можно больше шлемов производить - заказов не очень много. А ресурс продлевать категорически нельзя!!! Но... поскольку шлемы дорогие -видимо из-за безвыходности такие вещи происходят. 




> И сравнение, конечно, не в нашу пользу. А, главное, тенденция сохраняется.



Подождите немного - дай бог ЗШ-10 в следующем году запустим. В этом пока заняты шлемом для Яка-130.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Нет! если бы были, я бы не спрашивал!


Потрясающе!



> Официально - дорого!!!


Вот тут у мееня вопрос возникает: для кого дорого? Для Вас или для гос-ва? В данном случае я не имею в виду под гос-вом высших чиновников. Я имею в виду ВВС и его начальство. Так для кого дорого? Может, это  им просто не надо? Мне кажется, что всю эту байду можно было бы купить не дороже, чем стоит фундамент какой-нибудь генеральской дачи, о которых уже столько сказано и написано.



> Чепуха! Государственная организация у нас!


Оказыввается, я был прав.



> Государство выбирает только шлемы российского и только российского производства!


А есть из чего выбирать? Конкуренция?



> В этом пока заняты шлемом для Яка-130.


Тут я чего-то не понял: у нас, что, на каждый тип самоля свой тип ГШ\ЗШ идет???



> Подождите немного - дай бог ЗШ-10 в следующем году запустим.


А это тогда для какой машины делается?

----------


## kfmut

Извините за оффтоп, просто интересно разобраться в паре моментов.

ОКРы ведутся по план-графику, если какой-то пункт туда включается, допустим покупка иностранных образцов шлемов для ознакомления, и это план график утверждается, то вопрос денег не стоит, т.к. затраты предприятия будут компенсированы при выполнении соответствующего этапа, если по какой-то причине пункт в план-график не включается(например, этот момент упустили или не утвердили), то затраты на него элементарно раскидываются по другим работам, путем увеличения трудозатрат, например, какая-нить техническая записка пишется не 0.25 чел/мсц, а 2 чел/мсц, поэтому вопрос денег тоже не стоит. Присоединяюсь к прозвучавшему вопросу "для кого дорого?" или у вас работы ведутся в инициативном порядке? Тогда как понимать, что вы государево предприятие? ФГУП что ли? Так в нём участие государства заключается в проведении "конкурса" на место ген.директора и его назначение, а дальше "самостоятельное плавание"...

----------


## Конструктор шлемов

> Вот тут у мееня вопрос возникает: для кого дорого? Для Вас или для гос-ва? 
> А есть из чего выбирать? Конкуренция?
> Тут я чего-то не понял: у нас, что, на каждый тип самоля свой тип ГШ\ЗШ идет???
> А это тогда для какой машины делается?


1. Дорого для предприятия. Государство тут никоим образом не участвует.
2. Выбирать не из чего. Есть монополист и точка!
3. Исключение: Як-130 - для него отдельный шлем.
4. Пока закрытая информация.




> или у вас работы ведутся в инициативном порядке?


имеенно в инициативном, но с подачи руководства! Мы не ФГУП, а ОАО.


И Все таки -флудить -это неплохо, но никто так мне ничего и не ответил по сути моего вопроса....

----------


## PPV

> ... Не имеем информации по проблемам наших шлемов поскольку НИКТО нам их и не предъявляет -если бы не этот форум -вообще бы проблем по своим шлемам не знал!
> ...


Ну ладно, на Сухого и Микояна ничего не могли сказать про ЗШ и ГШ, это я могу понять. Но неужели непосредственно в ВВС нет никого, кто занимается этим вопросом? Не поверю, что в 13 ГосНИИРАТ нет соответствующего отдела...

----------


## alexvolf

> И Все таки -флудить -это неплохо, но никто так мне ничего и не ответил по сути моего вопроса....



 Уважаемый конструктор
Насколько мне известно,к ЗШ предьявляются следующие требования : защита от шума, перегрева и охлаждения,от ослепления лучами солнца или прожектора,защита головы от удара,а также лица от встречного потока при катапультировании,а также ЗШ должен обеспечивать надежное крепление КМ, надежную двустороннюю связь.Кроме этого ЗШ должен прочно удерживаться на голове при ударах и катапультировании, не должен ограничивать обзор поля зрения (вверх-вниз+боковая видимость),не мешать поворотам головы и не вызывать болевых ощущений при длительной носке (более 15 часов -для некоторых типов ЛА). 
Теперь, если позволите, несколько вопросов к Вам  по данной теме.
1) Какие в настоящее время используются матариалы для изготовления ЗШ? Или по старинке используются алюм. сплавы с ударным качеством 110 Нсм кв./гр.
2) Налажено или нет производство бронешлемов для вертолетчиков?
3)Какая индикаторная скорость катапультирования в ЗШ последних разработок
4)Какая пропускная способность защитных светофильтров? Выпускаются или нет сейчас СФ для высокогорной местности

----------


## Конструктор шлемов

> 1) Какие в настоящее время используются матариалы для изготовления ЗШ? Или по старинке используются алюм. сплавы с ударным качеством 110 Нсм кв./гр.
> 2) Налажено или нет производство бронешлемов для вертолетчиков?
> 3)Какая индикаторная скорость катапультирования в ЗШ последних разработок
> 4)Какая пропускная способность защитных светофильтров? Выпускаются или нет сейчас СФ для высокогорной местности


Вы практически абсолютно точно назвали все требования к шлемам.

1. Вопрос не контретизирован. Прошу уточнить поконкретнее.
2. Вопрос не по адресу. Наше предприятие изготавливает шлемы сугубо для выполнения боевых задач в самолетах.
3. 1300 км/ч
4. Светопоглощение 85%. По СФ для высокогорной местности - первый раз слышу. К ним спец.требования предъявляются?

----------


## alexvolf

Конкретика по первому пункту заключается в следующем.Зарубежный опыт показывает,что ЗШ должен обеспечить защиту головы летчика от осколков  массой 5-10 г летящих со скоростью 100 -120 м/c.Для этого применяются различные материалы с различной плотностью и ударным качеством. Как известно алюминиевый сплав имеет плотность 2,7 при ударном качестве 110 (к примеру стеклотекстолит УК=250 Нсм кв/г)
Вот с этим у меня и возник вопрос.Помнится 20 лет назад в журнале interavia  приводились несколько обзорных статей по новым разработкам Aerospace Medical Research Laboratory (AAMRL)ЗШ  и в том числе о допоборудовании ЗШ оптоволоконной системой  LOCOMS передачи информации по HMD  технологии.

Если позволите пару слов относительно светофильтров.  85% светопоглошения-это хорошо...Но летчик -не на пляже,ему загорать некогда.
Не в укор будет Вам сказано,но светопоглошение -одно,а пропускная способность -другое.Север РФ одно,южные окраины -другое,а горы покрытые снегом-третье.Зрение есть зрение.А ежели еще и учесть преломление и игру изображения,то ... К примеру  на западе уже давно практикуют нанесение металлизации (золото,серебро,алюминий) на СФ толщиной до 100амстрем.Понятно,что они имеют демоскирующий отражающий момент,но.... кто будет следить за этим сверканием в истребителе.У нас же получается как в известной песне " ...ОДИН ДЛЯ ВСЕХ.МЫ ЗА ЦЕНОЙ НЕ ПОСТОИМ..."
С уважением

----------


## kfmut

> У меня просьба. Необходима информация по современным защитным шлемам летчика (статьи, литература, плакаты и т.д. и т.п.) таких стран как Германия, Франция, Великобритания, США, Израиль. Кто чем может помогите в сборе информации...


Видимо, у буржуев свой монополист
http://www.gentexcorp.com
http://www.gentexcorp.com/default.aspx?pageid=688
http://www.gentexcorp.com/default.aspx?pageid=857
и двигуются они в сторону создания продвинутого информационного поля для пилота
http://www.vsi-hmcs.com/index.html
http://www.janes.com/articles/Janes-...--Support.html

здесь можно посмотреть фотографии шлемов в подробностях
http://www.haas-ausruestungen.de/helmets.htm

ну и для поднятия настроения
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYeYwifq8Pc
 :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Конструктор шлемов

> ЗШ должен обеспечить защиту головы летчика от осколков  массой 5-10 г летящих со скоростью 100 -120 м/c.
> 
> 85% светопоглошения-это хорошо...Но летчик -не на пляже,ему загорать некогда.
> Не в укор будет Вам сказано,но светопоглошение -одно,а пропускная способность -другое.Север РФ одно,южные окраины -другое,а горы покрытые снегом-третье.Зрение есть зрение.А ежели еще и учесть преломление и игру изображения,то ...


Уважаемый alexvolf,

1. Указанные Вами требования по осколкам, к нашим шлемам не предъявляются. Каски изготавливаются из слоеной стеклоткани, поскольку летчикам необходим как можно меньший вес шлема -желательно меньше 1,5 кг.
2. Я знаю в чем разница между светопоглощением и пропусконй способностью. Указал ту характеристику которая имеется. По пропускной способности требования не предъявляются, наш СФ всеклиматический!
3. Игры изображения не должно быть - иначе - это брак СФ.





> Видимо, у буржуев свой монополист
> http://www.gentexcorp.com
> http://www.gentexcorp.com/default.aspx?pageid=688
> http://www.gentexcorp.com/default.aspx?pageid=857
> и двигуются они в сторону создания продвинутого информационного поля для пилота
> http://www.vsi-hmcs.com/index.html
> http://www.janes.com/articles/Janes-...--Support.html
> 
> здесь можно посмотреть фотографии шлемов в подробностях
> ...


спасибо за информацию! Принял к сведению!

----------


## Chizh

> Государство выбирает только шлемы российского и только российского производства!


В свете современных тенденций - все может измениться.

----------


## Конструктор шлемов

> В свете современных тенденций - все может измениться.


Указ Президента и все может изменится, но это вряд ли...

"Поддержим отечественного производителя..."

Если указ такой выйдет - "загнуться" сразу несколько авиационных предприятий... так что вероятность смены приоритетов мала!

----------


## Конструктор шлемов

> Неужели нет более авторитетных и достоверных источников, чем картинки из Интернета, которые могут помочь нашим славным конструкторам  в деле создания оных?! Разве невозможно официально приобрести все, что нужно ("статьи, литература, плакаты и т.д. и т.п.") , в том числе и сами шлемы?


поинтересовались, нашему представителю сказали цену, пришлось отказаться ввиду завышенных запросов... уж лучше сами поищем... как-нибудь...

----------


## alexvolf

> поинтересовались, нашему представителю сказали цену, пришлось отказаться ввиду завышенных запросов... уж лучше сами поищем... как-нибудь...


Уважаемый конструктор
Если позволите, прямой вопрос- а что своей творческой фантазии не хватает? В конце концов наверное имеются всяческие наработки  института авиамедицины,практический житейский опыт тех кто носил,носит (и в дальнейшем  будет носить) ваши ЗШ.Кстати Олег,уже высказал значительный объем претензий по этим изделиям. Или  время реформ требует супер- новизны,как в свое время потребовалось униформа (заказ) известных модельеров? Типа-откуда шинелка? Вестимо от Зайцева
Наверное было-бы "с ног сшибательно"  -авиационный ЗШ от Хьюго Босса.
Кстати, если не секрет,какова отпускная цена вашего последнего изделия? Или затраты на внедрение и производство новизны?

----------


## Холостяк

> поинтересовались, нашему представителю сказали цену, пришлось отказаться ввиду завышенных запросов... уж лучше сами поищем... как-нибудь...


Вроде в Люберцах должны заниматься снаряжением летчиков и в частности шлемами.... С 13 НИИ не связывались? Как никак ВВС генеральные заказчики и должны предъявлять требования, пожелания к тому что заказывают....

----------


## Конструктор шлемов

> Вроде в Люберцах должны заниматься снаряжением летчиков и в частности шлемами.... С 13 НИИ не связывались? Как никак ВВС генеральные заказчики и должны предъявлять требования, пожелания к тому что заказывают....


если быть точнее рядом с Люберцами - они и сами ничего не знают, вот только от них приехал вчера... 

С 13 НИИ два раза факс отсылал - сказали помогут, а ответа нет до сих пор.

В общем мгла беспросветная....

----------


## Конструктор шлемов

> Если позволите, прямой вопрос- а что своей творческой фантазии не хватает? В конце концов наверное имеются всяческие наработки  института авиамедицины,практический житейский опыт тех кто носил,носит (и в дальнейшем  будет носить) ваши ЗШ.Кстати Олег,уже высказал значительный объем претензий по этим изделиям. Или  время реформ требует супер- новизны,как в свое время потребовалось униформа (заказ) известных модельеров? Типа-откуда шинелка? Вестимо от Зайцева
> Наверное было-бы "с ног сшибательно"  -авиационный ЗШ от Хьюго Босса.
> Кстати, если не секрет,какова отпускная цена вашего последнего изделия? Или затраты на внедрение и производство новизны?


Ну коль на то пошло... прямо и отвечу...
Поскольку Вы не можете знать, но для создания нового шлема надо минимум человек 20 конструкторов с авиационным образованием и минимум 3 года работы при должном финансировании - из этих условий у нас нет НИЧЕГО. Совместно вот с одним предприятием планируем запустить в след.году шлем нового поколения и на этом пока всё. Наработки естественно учитываются...я многого сказать не могу , но то что нашим летчикам хочется...ну скажем лет 5 минимум надо подождать (и это по оптимистическим прогнозам). А вообще если бы не этот форум никто ничего бы и не знал что проблемы то есть с ЗШ... Претензий нам никогда никто не предъявлял...Про Босса и Зайцева к нам никоим образом не относится!!! Про цену не скажу, заикнусь только, что она явно завышена... А по поводу фантазии - все господа банально упирается в финансирование... каждое конструктивное изменение требует испытаний и бывает вплоть до аэродинамической трубы и так называемой летной оценки.... как говориться -за ваши деньги хоть на край света. Где то эти деньги есть, только не в нашей стране. Надеюсь я доступно объяснил!? С уважением...

----------


## Холостяк

> если быть точнее рядом с Люберцами - они и сами ничего не знают, вот только от них приехал вчера... 
> 
> С 13 НИИ два раза факс отсылал - сказали помогут, а ответа нет до сих пор.
> 
> В общем мгла беспросветная....


Мммм да... Давно отсылали? У них сейчас перетрубация.., начальника на пенсию уволили..., штаты новые с декабря... Вот и тянут... Хотя... Сейчас получается так, что наши научные сотрудники начинают шевелить мозгами и всем остальным, когда запахнут деньги (можно заработать). Хотя есть вариант пинка "сверха".
Дело в том, что варианты есть... К примеру через них можно было сделать рассылку по частям (это практикуется) на предмет сбора предложений по поводу того же ЗШ. Т.е. что хотят летчики, предложения инженерного состава, замечания... Так же запрос сделать тому же заказчику ВВС РФ, через Главкома, Зама по вооружению, ГШ ВВС - что заказчик хочет, какие замечания, какие предложения и все такое... Я сам служил в этой системе и кучи бумаг видел-читал-писал. В любом случае - надо обращаться и долбить их! Тут надо несколько врубиться в систему "управления" (на гражданке называется бюрократией) в наших ВВС. Того и гляди, под это дело, могут и денежку выделить под НИР по работе над шлемом.... А тут и сдвинется дело то!

----------


## Crack

Прошу просвятить меня по поводу  идентификации данных отечественных шлемов. По моему что-то очень редкое. Данные фотографии летчиков-испытателей ОКБ МиГ и Сухого. Третий шлем напоминает ЗШ-4 но не совсем уверен... По моему есть отличия. Буду очень признателен!

----------


## Конструктор шлемов

> Третий шлем напоминает ЗШ-4 но не совсем уверен...


третий - это ГШ-4МП (герметический шлем, потомок ГШ-6ЛП)...

По первым двум фотографиям пока сказать не могу, похожи на ЗШ-2, но не уверен (их я не застал), будет время посмотрю...

----------


## Artem2

На четвертом снимке - скафандр (по-моему, ВСС-04) с мягким шлемом. Потом такое же решение использовалось на спасательных космических скафандрах типа "Сокол-К".

----------


## Crack

Да, вы совершенно правы - на последнем фото летчик-испытатель Владимир Нефедов в высотном спасательном скафандре ВСС-04.

----------


## Crack

Вот только про первые два шлема хотелось бы по больше узнать...

----------


## Конструктор шлемов

была в свое время гарнитура ГСШ-А-19. Технические условия РЛ.....088 ТУ. Предприятие - изготовитель неизвестен, только почтовый ящик в Питере. Может кто подскажет название конторы?

----------


## FLOGGER

А изготовитель один и тот же, что и ГСШ-А-18, не знаете?

----------


## Конструктор шлемов

Интерестный запрос пришел. Просят покрасить защитный шлем радиоотражающей, светоотражающей краской....

что за краска такая?

----------


## timsz

> Интерестный запрос пришел. Просят покрасить защитный шлем радиоотражающей, светоотражающей краской....
> 
> что за краска такая?


Посеребрить, наверное ))

----------


## Чумаков Богдан

Добрый день. Обращаюсь как к сторожилу форума. Очень нужно преобрести КМ-34 Д или КМ-35. Может подскажите как и где можно сделать это? Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Конструктор шлемов

> Очень нужно преобрести КМ-34 Д или КМ-35. Может подскажите как и где можно сделать это? Заранее спасибо.


Если официально то у них:     http://respiro-oz.ru/prod/category/avia2/3


а вообще много вопросов: для себя или для военных, с нулевой отработкой или можно б/у  и т.д.

----------


## muk33

Вот здесь бывает, но пишут, что временно нет http://www.militarygift.ru/shlemwi. А вообще вопрос интересный - КМ-34Д и КМ-35 применяются с разными типами кислородных приборов в разных самолетах. Так что "ИЛИ" эдесь явно не подходит.

----------


## Чумаков Богдан

> Если официально то у них:     http://respiro-oz.ru/prod/category/avia2/3
> 
> 
> а вообще много вопросов: для себя или для военных, с нулевой отработкой или можно б/у  и т.д.


Вообще лично для себя..) Просто когда увольнялся из ВВС в запас не подумал, что будет такая ностальгия... Сейчас просто хочу взять для души... Если есть возможность, помогите.. Конечно можно и б\у... Но в нормальном состоянии)

----------


## Чумаков Богдан

> Вот здесь бывает, но пишут, что временно нет http://www.militarygift.ru/shlemwi. А вообще вопрос интересный - КМ-34Д и КМ-35 применяются с разными типами кислородных приборов в разных самолетах. Так что "ИЛИ" эдесь явно не подходит.


Но оба подходят к ЗШ7)))

----------


## Холостяк

*Костюм для лётчиков истребителей пятого поколения*

Летать на истребителях пятого поколения пилоты будут в принципиально новых костюмах. Их испытания подходят к финальной стадии. Новейшие системы призваны спасти жизнь боевых летчиков - вся электроника в костюме будет работать на опережение любой экстремальной ситуации. 
Сможет ли летчик дышать и на какой высоте при внезапной разгерметизации кабины, Виктор Севостьянов испытывает на себе. Чтобы он не задохнулся, а воздух в легких в такой ситуации невозможно задержать, должно сработать дыхательное оборудование. Прежде чем дыхательная система и компенсирующий костюм, который не позволяет летчику потерять сознание при резком перепаде давления и перегрузках, попадут в войска, все нештатные ситуации испытатели проверят на себе. 
Этот костюм внешне мало чем отличается от предшественника. Все самое секретное - под подкладкой. При перегрузках кровь устремляется от головы в ноги. Противоперегрузочный костюм препятствует этому, сдавливая конечности и торс. 
"Отличается тем, что больший охват поверхности человека и более адекватно обжатие туловища и сосудов", - говорит главный консультант по авиакосмической медицине НПП "Звезда" Арнольд Барер. "Работает более физиологично, адекватно потребностям организма", - добавляет он. 
И костюм - лишь часть целой системы, которая позволяет летчику не только пилотировать, но и воевать. Ведь в современном истребителе как раз человек оказывается "слабым звеном", неспособным без дополнительной помощи использовать все технические возможности истребителя, тем более пятого поколения. 
"Главная задача - боевое применение самолета, поэтому системы, которые мы делаем, должны увеличить время, возможность нахождения летчика в этих условиях, - говорит генеральный директор, главный конструктор НПП "Звезда" Сергей Поздняков. - Переносимость перегрузок увеличивается, значит, самолет может совершать маневр, которого раньше не делал, противоракетный, например". 
Личный рекорд испытателя Александрова перегрузка в 8 g. Причем, он не просто ее переносит, а еще имитирует работу летчика в кабине. Весь эксперимент его левая рука постоянно давит кнопку. Если Александров потеряет сознание, рука ее отпустит и центрифугу остановят. В новом костюме такого еще не случалось. 
Завершить испытания экспериментального костюма конструкторы НПП "Звезда" планируют к концу года. 

Видео: http://rutube.ru/tracks/4169615.html

----------


## Холостяк

Темка авиационных часиков поднималась неоднократно... Поэтому я сделал небольшую подборочку картинок разных серий "Штурманских" - официальных часов наших ВВС... Все по возрастающей - от первых моделей до последней модели...

----------


## Холостяк

Продолжаю......







.........................

----------


## Холостяк

еще.....

----------


## Холостяк

Японский космонавт на орбите и не с какими-нибудь японскими часами, а с нашими штурманскими....

----------


## Холостяк

Теперь фотоколлажи первых серий официальных часов наших пилотов "Штурманские"...

----------


## muk33

> *Костюм для лётчиков истребителей пятого поколения*
> 
> Летать на истребителях пятого поколения пилоты будут в принципиально новых костюмах. Их испытания подходят к финальной стадии. 
> Завершить испытания экспериментального костюма конструкторы НПП "Звезда" планируют к концу года. .....
> 
> Видео: http://rutube.ru/tracks/4169615.html


У истребителей пятого поколения перегрузки не больше, чем у четвертого. Зачем создавать что-то на замену проверенных временем (и вполне удобных) ППК-3 и ВКК-15? Просто навязать ВВС изделие в 10 раз более дорогое ?

----------


## RA3DCS

Коллеги подскажите такой вопрос:
Защитный шлем ЗШ-3 с кислородной маской КМ-32 имеет квадратный мешочек заголовный компенсатор (если ошибаюсь поправьте). Меня интересует, как и к какой части снаряжения летчика крепится этот мешочек?

----------


## muk33

> Коллеги подскажите такой вопрос:
> Защитный шлем ЗШ-3 с кислородной маской КМ-32 имеет квадратный мешочек заголовный компенсатор (если ошибаюсь поправьте). Меня интересует, как и к какой части снаряжения летчика крепится этот мешочек?


Затылочная часть шлемофона ШЛ (ШЗ)-61, который одевается под каску ЗШ-3 двойная, с кнопками. Внутрь её и вставляется компенсатор (с ответными частями кнопок), так чтобы его шланг оказался слева. Далее кнопки (на фото их видно) застегиваюся и компенсатор не выпадает. Его шланг подсоединяеся к маске (синенький разъем на фото). При подаче избыточного давления кислорода в маску (при разгерметизации или при включении летчиком аварийной подачи кислорода на пульте кислородного прибора), часть кислорода отводится в компенсатор, который, расширяясь, более плотно прижимает маску к лицу.

----------


## RA3DCS

Спасибо Олег!
Теперь все понятно!

----------


## Конструктор шлемов

Господа летчики, наверняка кто-нибудь помнит такой герметический шлем типа ГШ-6, возможно кто-то всё еще в нем летает...
Поскольку мнения людей, кто его разрабатывал и дорабатывал это одно, а мнения людей кто его эксплуатировал - это нечто другое, то хотелось бы услышать мнения или быть может какие-то воспоминания об этом шлеме именно летчиков...Как в нем работалось, какие недостатки (помимо веса конечно) были... Было бы здорово пообщаться с такими людьми....Причину данного интереса опишу в личке... 

Спасибо...

----------


## muk33

ГШ-6 практически вышел из употребления в связи с тем, что ЗШ-7 с КМ-34,35 позволяет летать до 20 км по высоте, а кресло К-36 с дефлектором - катапультироваться на большой скорости. Крайний раз видел ГШ на пилотах МиГ-25РБ из Шаталово. Возможно они его еще эксплуатируют (кресло КМ-1). Те, кто летают выше используют "Баклан". ГШ-6 без посторонней помощи было практически не одеть. В полете часто запотевало стекло, особенно зимой, быстрый обогрев не всегда помогал. При заходе на посадку щиток ГШ обычно откидывали, т.к он ухудшал обзор. Летчики не любили его одевать и в нем летать. Зато его очень любили всякие заезжие фотокорреспонденты. А главная фишка у них: сфотографировать летчика в ГШ и ВКК, залезающего на стремянку (хотя в реальности поверх ВКК всегда одевали либо комбез, либо ВК).

----------


## Mig

> Теперь фотоколлажи первых серий официальных часов наших пилотов "Штурманские"...


Странно, "made in Russia", а номера на частях механизма часов с латинскими буквами... Или в России только "made in Russia" сделано, а все остальное - в Китае?

----------


## Бороданков Александр

Там латиницей только "23 JEWELS" написано (ну и Made in соответственно)...это и при СССР писали...

----------


## alexvolf

> ....Поскольку мнения людей, кто его разрабатывал и дорабатывал это одно, а мнения людей кто его эксплуатировал - это нечто другое, то хотелось бы услышать мнения или быть может какие-то воспоминания об этом шлеме именно летчиков...Спасибо...


Приходилось слышать историю создания ГШ-6,в частности разработка данного изделия как и самого ВКК началась...после известных событий
в 1960г.,когда был сбит У-2 пилотируемый летчиком Пауэрс.
Длительные наземные (барокамера) и летные испытания ГШ-6 проводил Ю.А.Гарнаев.Кстати он первый  катапультировалься в ГШ-6 на скорости
900 км/час.Как вспоминал л.и. Быков до Гарнаева на такой скорости никто не катапультировался.В момент катапультирования (Н=8км)у ГШ оторвало кислор. шланг,шиток моментом покрылся инеем.Только благодаря задержке дыхания и затяжному прыжку (причем не видя земли,чисто интуитивно) Гарнаев смог благополучно приземлиться.Но... -в момент касания земли злополучный щиток -лопнул на части...
Следущий кто выполнилнил прыжок в ГШ-6 с высоты 20 км( аэростат) был полковник Долгов и второй летчик -испытатель (фамилию к сожалению запамятова) который погиб из-за разгемертизации ГШ...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Следущий кто выполнилнил прыжок в ГШ-6 с высоты 20 км( аэростат) был полковник Долгов и второй летчик -испытатель (фамилию к сожалению запамятова) который погиб из-за разгемертизации ГШ...


Это были парашютисты-испытатели Петр Долгов и Евгений Андреев. В 1962 году они прыгали из стратостата "Волга", испытывая косм. скафандр, с высоты более 25 км. Погиб П. Долгов, т. к. при отделении пробил свой ГШ,  Е. Андреев благополучно приземлился. Если не ошибаюсь, за этот прыжок они получили звание Героя Советского Союза.

----------


## Crack

Всем, кто интересуется отечественной летной экипировкой...
http://files.mail.ru/PXA197

----------


## babcia131

*Crack* 
Спасибо- все в одном месте и в деталях, красивые картинки, описания. :Smile:

----------


## Crack

> *Crack* 
> Спасибо- все в одном месте и в деталях, красивые картинки, описания.


Всегда рад...

----------


## Fencer

Вот авиационное снаряжение,выставленное по случаю 100-летия ВВС России на аэродроме Комсомольск-на-Амуре (Хурба) 12 августа 2012 года (авиагруппа 6983-й авиабазы 3-го командования ВВС и ПВО ВВО).

----------


## Владимир2

> ГШ-6 практически вышел из употребления в связи с тем, что ЗШ-7 с КМ-34,35 позволяет летать до 20 км по высоте


Извините за вопрос дилетанта в этом пункте. Объясните мне, пожалуйста, такую вещь. Мне абсолютно понятна правомочность сочетания ВКК-6М и ГШ-6 при разгерметизации кабины или катапультировании на высоте 20 км (где давление в 20 раз меньше стандартной атмосферы) - ВКК-6М и ГШ-6 образуют единый герметичный объем, в котором (при разгерметизации) автоматически повышается давление, и кровь в организме человека не закипает.

Но мне не понятна правомочность сочетания ВКК-6М и защитного шлема ЗШ-7 в этой ситуации (при разгерметизации кабины или катапультировании на высоте 20 км) - ВКК-6М и ЗШ-7 не образуют единый герметичный объем, защищает только ВКК-6М, а всё, что выше ВКК-6М, реально не защищено от катастрофически пониженного давления. И мне не понятно, почему при разгерметизации на высоте 20 км (где давление в 20 раз меньше стандартной атмосферы) кровь в области головы человека не закипит.

Извините за дилетантский вопрос. И, пожалуйста, ответьте на него подробнее.

----------


## МиГ-25БМ

[QUOTE=Владимир2;100756]Извините за вопрос дилетанта в этом пункте. Объясните мне, пожалуйста, такую вещь. Мне абсолютно понятна правомочность сочетания ВКК-6М и ГШ-6 при разгерметизации кабины или катапультировании на высоте 20 км (где давление в 20 раз меньше стандартной атмосферы) - ВКК-6М и ГШ-6 образуют единый герметичный объем, в котором (при разгерметизации) автоматически повышается давление, и кровь в организме человека не закипает.

Но мне не понятна правомочность сочетания ВКК-6М и защитного шлема ЗШ-7 в этой ситуации (при разгерметизации кабины или катапультировании на высоте 20 км) - ВКК-6М и ЗШ-7 не образуют единый герметичный объем, защищает только ВКК-6М, а всё, что выше ВКК-6М, реально не защищено от катастрофически пониженного давления. И мне не понятно, почему при разгерметизации на высоте 20 км (где давление в 20 раз меньше стандартной атмосферы) кровь в области головы человека не закипит.


ВКК и ГШ входят в комплект высотного снаряжения, но являются отдельными элементами. ВКК подгоняется по телу летчика и при нормальном полете не наполнен воздухом при загерметизированной кабине ("Н" в кабине максимальная 8000м), а при разгерметизации высота в кабине становится более 8000м,  ВКК наполняется воздухом специальные камеры и обжимают тело летчика  и в том числе грудь не давая избыточному давлению подаваемому в ГШ разорвать легкие летчика.                    ГШ герметизировало отдельно голову летчика и при нормальном полете в него подается до 2км воздух из кабины, далее добавляется кислород и на Н=8000м подается чистый кислород. При разгерметизации в ГШ подается кислород под избыточным давлении на высотах более 10000м. Это необходимо потому что порциональное давление кислорода на больших Н не хватает для усвоения легкими, и создается избыточное давление иначе летчик теряет сознание из за гипоксии. Такое же избыточное давление можно создать и в маске и снизится до высоты менее 5000м. Но не все маски были для этого предназначены (ставился клапан на линии избыточного давления). А кровь в голове в основном находится под черепом, который и создает обжатия как ВКК. Но для полетов на 20 и выше всегда одевали ГШ, и при разгерметизации на теле оставалось очень много синяков. При разгерметизации на таких высотах сразу производилось снижение ниже 10000м, где обжатие снималось, ну а по инструкции летчику ниже 4000м, где можно дышать воздухом без дополнительного кислорода. В моей летной практике была разгерметизация на Н=16000м. Для высотных полетов были и специальные перчатки и даже носки, которые редко кто одевал. Так что основная задача ВКК обжать грудь, чтобы не разорвало легкие.

----------


## николай-78

Не знал что череп человека может работать как ВКК, но и такой взгляд может оказаться правильным. Я спорить не буду не знаю.  Да и по бумагам ВКК+ЗШ7+КМ34/35 могут использоваться на режимах близких к режимам ВКК+ГШ6, сам читал сам эксплуатировал. Только на облет двигателей на М=2,65 летали в ГШ, но только до 1991г. А после аварии на АРЗ Ржева-все полеты на СВЗВ только в ГШ. Что произошло на самом деле ( а не по удобоваримой бумаге) не знаю, но катапультировались со сверхзвука при облете это или 2,35 или 2,65 с вращением.( если найду информацию по ЛП на бумаге - отпишусь) Видимо произошло что-то такое что Андреев потребовал: всех в ГШ и М не более 2,35-поломало наверно знатно и дефлектор не помог.

----------


## МиГ-25БМ

[QUOTE=николай-78;100767]Не знал что череп человека может работать как ВКК, но и такой взгляд может оказаться правильным. Я спорить не буду не знаю. 

Смысл не в том. Даже в ВКК и ГШ остаются открытые участки тела (шея, запястье рук) ВКК предохраняет легкие от избыточного давления которое может порвать легкие.

----------


## Владимир2

> Даже в ВКК и ГШ остаются открытые участки тела (шея, запястье рук)


МиГ-25БМ, большое спасибо за ответ. Но основной смысл моего вопроса был в сомнении, что (при наличии ВКК-6 и КМ34/35) на высотах 16-20 км можно применять ЗШ-7 (а не ГШ-6). Мне кажется, что на таких высотах (в отличие от ГШ-6) ЗШ-7 использовать нельзя - слишком много открытых участков тела (голова и шея). А какое Ваше мнение - правомерно ли на высотах 16-20 км применять ЗШ-7?
При катапультировании в ЗШ-7 на высоте 19-20 км не повторится ли участь П.Долгова (в порванном ГШ-6)?

----------


## МиГ-25БМ

Мне кажется, что на таких высотах (в отличие от ГШ-6) ЗШ-7 использовать нельзя - слишком много открытых участков тела (голова и шея). А какое Ваше мнение - правомерно ли на высотах 16-20 км применять ЗШ-7?[/QUOTE]

По инструкции к кислородной маске разрешаются полеты на 20000м, но время не более 10 мин.(Если память не обманывает). И были у нас летчики которые этим пользовались, но разгерметизации в тех полетах не было, хотя командование было против. Экзема возникает от "закипания" азота в крови. Американские летчики на СР-71 перед полетом в стратосферу дышали в специальной комнате для уменьшения азота в крови и к самолету доставлялись как космонавты с кондиционером и дыхательным прибором. А наш летчики делали до 3 полетов в смену и после 1 полета, выскачив с кабины, перекуривал, пока заправляют самолет, и в следующий полет. Просто подход к безопасности у них и у нас разные.  У нас многие летчики отлетав несколько лет в стратосферу и не знали что есть специальные носки, то есть стопы ног тоже не были защищены. После катапультирования при полете в стратосферу комиссия проверила экипировку, и на следующий день начвещ бегал по классам и выдавал компенсирующие носки.

----------


## Владимир2

> После катапультирования при полете в стратосферу комиссия проверила экипировку, и на следующий день начвещ бегал по классам и выдавал компенсирующие носки.


Так всё-таки были случаи реального катапультирования в ЗШ-7 на высоте 19-20 км? И какие последствия для летчика были (в частности, для лица, шеи, а также стоп ног - если без компенсирующих носков)?

----------


## Владимир2

На одном из подобных сайтов был вопрос (экс-летчика), который остался без ответа. Задам его я и здесь:

Высота 15км (еще хуже - выше), ВКК-6, КМ-32(34), разгерметизация кабины. В кабине уже не 11000м, а меньше и барабанная перепонка (она у здоровых летчиков герметична) выгибается "на улицу" или даже лопается (знаю такие случаи по рассказам). ВКК надувается. В компенсационную камеру КМ подается избыток кислорода и в легкие тоже. Через евстахиеву трубу (с запаздыванием - диаметр маленький) в оба внутренних уха (левое, правое) подается повышенное давление и выгнутая перепонка выгибается еще больше от этого избыточ. давления, если не лопнула, то уже точно лопается. Сильнейшая головная боль или даже шок у летчика в аварийной ситуации только усугубляет его положение. 
ВОПРОС. В ГШ-6 (выше кабинной высоты с 11000м до забортной) такой шок исключен (давление внутри ГШ не упадет до забортного, резиновый клапан на шее спасает, перепонка не выгнется и не лопнет). Зачем официально "разрешили" усугубление разгерметизации в полете с КМ-34 на высотах выше 11000м?

Кстати, кроме ушей, у летчика есть и глаза...

----------


## FLOGGER

> не повторится ли участь П.Долгова (в порванном ГШ-6)?


Простите, что вы имеете в виду под этим? Что значит "в порванном"? Порван чем?

----------


## Владимир2

FLOGGER, я могу только процитировать статью про Долгова https://sites.google.com/site/reportpetrdolgov/ (правда, я неправильно написал - у Долгова был не ГШ-6, а  космический скафандр СИ-3М с полностью прозрачным гермошлемом; это у Е.Андреева были ВКК и ГШ):

"1 ноября 1962 года Долгов П.И. совершил прыжок с аэростата "Волга" из стратосферы, с высоты 25600 метров. 
Из заключения комиссии по расследованию летного происшествия: «В результате импульса от катапультирования Андреева, Долгов ударился гермошлемом о проем люка. Смерть наступила мгновенно в результате разгерметизации».
Скорее всего, именно штырь в проеме люка пробил в гермошлеме полковника Долгова отверстие 9 х16 мм. В условиях близких к космическому вакууму его кровь вскипела за доли секунды. Это случилось, когда в момент выхода из капсулы Долгов потерял равновесие. 
Никто не учел, что в слишком разряженном воздухе аппарат долго будет раскачиваться в потоке струи от катапульты Андреева. И он погибнет из-за этой неучтенной мелочи. Дождись он, когда качка успокоится, трагедии могло не случиться. Но полковник ВВС Петр Долгов выполнил задание четко, как приказ, который не обсуждается...
...В конструкцию спускаемого аппарата «Восток» были внесены изменения. Для этого потребовался практически год. Злополучный штырь был убран."

----------


## Владимир2

Извините, но что-то меня зациклило на этой теме. Только что случайно наткнулся на заметку 2009г., когда парень в ЗШ-7 и КМ перегонял МиГ-29 из Андреаполя (Тверской области) в Пермь. Летел он явно на высоте ниже 18-20 км. Случилась скрытая разгерметизация, отек мозга и смерть. Пилот МиГ-29 умирая, спас город - новость из рубрики Происшествия, актуальная информация, обсуждение новости, дискуссии на Newsland. 

Пилот МиГ-29, умирая от отека мозга, посадил самолет и спас город
Подполковник Игорь Степанов, умирая от отека мозга, нашел в себе силы посадить свой истребитель МиГ-29. В стратосфере произошла скрытая разгерметизация кабины. Но, задыхаясь от недостатка кислорода, борясь с сильнейшими головными болями, пилот Игорь Степанов не дал упасть боевому самолету на город. Внизу была Пермь миллионный мегаполис. Подполковник видел химзавод, лежащий прямо по его курсу. Видел жилые дома вокруг. И молил Бога, чтобы не потерять сознание, не дать самолету рухнуть на город. 40‑летний военный летчик сделал невозможное умирая (в таких ситуациях, на высоте более 7км, без кислорода и с «закипевшей» кровью, человеческий организм живет не более 3,5минуты), он посадил истребитель в аэропорту назначения Большое Саввино.
Когда летчику помогали выбираться из кабины, он был еще жив. Почти семь часов медики бились за него. Но спасти подполковника не удалось вскрытие показало, что Степанов скончался от отека мозга. Происшествие в Большом Саввино расследуют компетентные службы. Официального заключения о том, что произошло на высоте, пока нет. Но никто из однополчан не сомневается: Игорь Степанов герой! Умирающий летчик смог предотвратить страшную катастрофу. Российская авиация сильна, пока в ее рядах служат такие люди.
Заместитель командира 28‑го истребительного авиаполка Игорь Степанов вызвался сам перегонять самолет МиГ-29с аэродрома в Андреаполе (Тверской области) в Пермь. Перед вылетом он чувствовал себя отлично, медосмотр не выявил никаких отклонений. Никто не мог представить, что этот полет для него последний. Когда заглянули в кабину в Перми, Степанов был весь синий, рассказывают очевидцы. Техник открыл фонарь, забрал съемное снаряжение, а он остался сидеть. Через несколько минут ему помогли вылезти из кабины. Еле-еле он сам сходил в душ освежиться. Но боль не отступала. Вызвали врача части, затем «скорую». Один из медиков предположил, что в воздухе произошла разгерметизация кабины: «Возможно, отек мозга. Вот бы его сейчас в лечебную барокамеру, под кислород!» Но на аэродроме нет такого оборудования. Не предусмотрено...

А я повторю свой вопрос к форумчанам. Так всё-таки были случаи реального катапультирования в ЗШ-7 и КМ-34(35) на высоте 19-20 км? И какие последствия для летчика были (в частности, для лица, ушей, глаз, шеи, а также стоп ног - если без компенсирующих носков)?

----------


## lindr

> FLOGGER, я могу только процитировать статью про Долгова https://sites.google.com/site/reportpetrdolgov/ (правда, я неправильно написал - у Долгова был не ГШ-6, а космический скафандр СИ-3М с полностью прозрачным гермошлемом; это у Е.Андреева были ВКК и ГШ):






> Гибель полковника Долгова не вписалась не стала предметом широкой гласности. Многие десятилетия подробности проекта «Звезда» скрывались под грифом «Совершенно секретно».


На самом деле никакого замалчивания не было, об этом случае я узнал из книги Константина Кайтанова "Повесть о парашюте детская литература 1981. Ранее об этом сообщалось в книге Г. Гофмана "Прыжок от солнца" которой у меня к сожалению нет, на нее ссылается Кайтанов.

Привожу сканы страниц

----------


## FLOGGER

> Из заключения комиссии по расследованию летного происшествия: «В результате импульса от катапультирования Андреева,


Впервые слышу, что они (Долгов с Андреевым) катапультировались. Не знаю, какая там комиссия это писала, но, по-моему, это чепуха.
P.S. Lindr, большое спасибо за сканы!
P.P.S. Что касается самой ссылки (https://sites.google.com/site/reportpetrdolgov/ ), то в ней столько "ляпов", что просто смешно читать, ни в одни ворота...

----------


## Владимир2

> Что касается самой ссылки (https://sites.google.com/site/reportpetrdolgov/ ), то в ней столько "ляпов", что просто смешно читать, ни в одни ворота...


Конечно, много "ляпов" - как в любой статье непрофессионального журналиста. Подобные ляпы мы встречаем и в околонаучных статьях, и в статьях, посвященных спорту и искусству, и т.д., и т.п.
Статей об этом полете много (это и воспоминания руководителя парашютной программы В.Романюка, и самого Е.Андреева, и других, но все эти воспоминания изложены теми же журналистами, с теми же "ляпами"). А привел я эту конкретную ссылку, FLOGGER, т.к. Вы у меня спросили, чем был поврежден гермошлем Долгова. И в этой ссылке дается конкретный ответ: "Скорее всего, именно штырь в проеме люка пробил в гермошлеме полковника Долгова отверстие 9 х16 мм". Неужели Вас больше удовлетворяет совершенно неконкретная формулировка К.Кайтанова, которую он воспроизвел из книги Г. Гофмана: "Несчастный случай - резкое, непредусмотренное движение в момент выхода из кабины аэростата - и скафандр разгерметизировался"?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Неужели Вас больше удовлетворяет совершенно неконкретная формулировка


Нет, меня удивило Ваше определение "порванном". Дело в том, что причина гибели П. Долгова известна уже уже очень давно. Обе приведенных Вами цитаты справедливы. Именно неосторожное движение головой привело к пробитию ГШ и, соответственно, к разгерметизации скафандра. Я не спрашивал " чем был поврежден гермошлем Долгова", я это знаю.  Меня удивило Ваше выражение "не повторится ли участь П.Долгова (в порванном ГШ-6)". Вот я и поинтересовался, что значит "порванном"? Малоприменимый термин, на мой взгляд, к данному случаю.

----------


## Владимир2

> Простите, что вы имеете в виду под этим? Что значит "в порванном"? Порван ЧЕМ?





> Я не спрашивал "ЧЕМ был поврежден гермошлем Долгова", я это знаю.


Я Вас действительно не понял, потому что слова "Порван ЧЕМ?" я воспринял как вопрос "ЧЕМ был поврежден гермошлем Долгова?". Раз это не так, то извините.

----------


## Владимир2

Уважаемый FLOGGER! Пожалуйста, ответьте на заданный мною вопрос. Были ли случаи реального катапультирования в ЗШ-7 и КМ-34(35) на высоте 17-20 км? И какие последствия для летчика были (в частности, для лица, ушей, глаз, шеи, а также стоп ног - если без компенсирующих носков)?

----------


## Владимир2

Прошла неделя с того момента, когда я задал на форуме вопрос: правомерно ли (при наличии у пилота ВКК-6) на высотах 17-20 км применять комбинацию ЗШ-7 + КМ-34(35) (вместо ГШ-6)? И никто не стал отвечать на этот вопрос. Из чего я делаю следующий вывод:
НА ВЫСОТАХ 17-20 КМ ИСПОЛЬЗОВАТЬ ЗШ-7 + КМ-34(35) НЕЛЬЗЯ. ПРИМЕНЯТЬ НУЖНО ГШ-6.
А использование в настоящее время при полетах на такой высоте комбинации ЗШ-7 + КМ-34(35) объясняется только известным российским пофигизмом и верой, что именно со мной ничего не случится. А формула такой жизненной позиции следующая:
ЕСЛИ НЕЛЬЗЯ, НО ОЧЕНЬ ХОЧЕТСЯ, ТО МОЖНО.

----------


## николай-78

Почему нельзя РЛЭ в годы моей службы разрешало безопасное аварийное покидание самолета 01 до скорости Vпр 1200 км/ч в ЗШ-7А с КМ-34Д с опушенным светофильтром и ВКК.
Ограничение по Н полета в ВКК и ЗШ с надетой КМ-34Д до 20000м. 
А в посту #129 я писал о катапультировании во Ржеве 18.10.1991г при облете самолета 01 Н=17500м и разгон с М=2.35/Vпр=1000к/ч/ до М=2,65/Vпр=1125к/ч/ самолет вошел в интенсивное правое вращение, когда экипажу стало невмоготу они прыгнули.  Вроде у одного из пилотов даже один стабилизирующий парашют креса оборвало.Тут возможен вариант что шитки ЗШ при катапультировании были открыты, там есть проблемы подключения шнура ЗШ-7 к ОРК кресла. ( на Ту-128 был случай в Омске подполковник Кулик-ЗШ-5 шиток не опустился и подъемная сила щитка сломала летчику шею( на ЗШ-3 щиток сам опускается и на ЗШ-3,7 имеются отверстия компенсации подъемной силы ЗШ)Подробности надо искать на АРЗ Ржев, случай примечательный. И известны фамилии экипажа:1к-подполковник Волков и 2к-подполковник Рогачев. Подробностей  Я не знаю!! Если и будут у меня то не раньше чем через 6-7месяцев. 
А сейчас по причине усталости стекла скорость 01 М=1,5 и один раз в год 2,35

----------


## МиГ-25БМ

> Извините, но что-то меня зациклило на этой теме. Только что случайно наткнулся на заметку 2009г., когда парень в ЗШ-7 и КМ перегонял МиГ-29 из Андреаполя (Тверской области) в Пермь. Летел он явно на высоте ниже 18-20 км. Случилась скрытая разгерметизация, отек мозга и смерть. Пилот МиГ-29 умирая, спас город - новость из рубрики Происшествия, актуальная информация, обсуждение новости, дискуссии на Newsland. 
> 
> Пилот МиГ-29, умирая от отека мозга, посадил самолет и спас город
> Подполковник Игорь Степанов, умирая от отека мозга, нашел в себе силы посадить свой истребитель МиГ-29. В стратосфере произошла скрытая разгерметизация кабины. Но, задыхаясь от недостатка кислорода, борясь с сильнейшими головными болями, пилот Игорь Степанов не дал упасть боевому самолету на город. Внизу была Пермь миллионный мегаполис. Подполковник видел химзавод, лежащий прямо по его курсу. Видел жилые дома вокруг.
> А я повторю свой вопрос к форумчанам. Так всё-таки были случаи реального катапультирования в ЗШ-7 и КМ-34(35) на высоте 19-20 км? И какие последствия для летчика были (в частности, для лица, ушей, глаз, шеи, а также стоп ног - если без компенсирующих носков)?


По моему это очень красивая, но сказка, наших писак. Во первых на перегоны не дают стратосферные эшелоны (возможно и были перелеты но по специальной программе). Полет на Н=11000м и выше выполняется только в ВКК, даже из дежурного звена. А на летчике были ЗШ и КМ, то есть задание не предусматривало полет в стратосфере. 
Что значит скрытая разгерметизация? Кислородный прибор стоит в кабине и не зависимо от чего произошла разгерметизация подает чистый кислород на больших высотах, а при Н=10000м под избыточным давлением. И когда происходит кислородное голодание(гипоксия) летчик просто засыпает, испытывая эйфорию. И с больших высот в районе полетов где он не летал постоянно, вряд ли опознал бы химзавод, да еще прямо по курсу когда нос самолета закрывает до 10Н полета. При полетах что бы посмотреть что находится впереди делали отвороты, или переворачивали самолет и смотрели. 
И на больших высотах и стратосфере где летают самолеты погибают не из закипания крови, а из за гипоксии, так как в стратосфере даже при дыхании чистым кислородом без избыточного давления порциональное давление кислорода мало и легкие его не усваивают(при разгерметизации).
Как летчики погибают от гипоксии могу рассказать. При перегоне с Бутурлиновки под Питер Су-25 для дежурства по самиту дали эшелон около 8000м. Кабина у Су-25 не герметична, так как не предназначен для полетов на больших высотах. Летели парой и после Брянска у ведущего произошла гипоксия, и ведомый сопровождал его до земли, давая команды на катапультирование.

----------


## МиГ-25БМ

> Прошла неделя с того момента, когда я задал на форуме вопрос: правомерно ли (при наличии у пилота ВКК-6) на высотах 17-20 км применять комбинацию ЗШ-7 + КМ-34(35) (вместо ГШ-6)? И никто не стал отвечать на этот вопрос. Из чего я делаю следующий вывод:
> НА ВЫСОТАХ 17-20 КМ ИСПОЛЬЗОВАТЬ ЗШ-7 + КМ-34(35) НЕЛЬЗЯ. ПРИМЕНЯТЬ НУЖНО ГШ-6.
> А использование в настоящее время при полетах на такой высоте комбинации ЗШ-7 + КМ-34(35) объясняется только известным российским пофигизмом и верой, что именно со мной ничего не случится. А формула такой жизненной позиции следующая:
> ЕСЛИ НЕЛЬЗЯ, НО ОЧЕНЬ ХОЧЕТСЯ, ТО МОЖНО.


В инструкции летчику МиГ-25 РБ, и паспорте на маску КМ-34Д разрешались полеты на Н=20000м, и этим некоторые летчики пользовались. Но в ЗШ разрешалось катапультирование до 900 км/ч, хотя в стратосфере приборная скорость на крейсерском режиме была меньше 900 км/ч. Но в инструкции была приписка, что все боевые вылеты выполняются в ВКК и ГШ. И давно летающие на МиГ-25 всегда летали в ГШ. В моей практике катапультирований в ЗШ с КМ со стратосферы не было.

----------


## Владимир2

МИГ-25БМ и Николай-78, спасибо за ответы.
Действительно, лишь на высоте 19-19,3 км (при температуре в стратосфере 37°С) (линия Армстронга) закипает кровь - более точно, кровь начинает интенсивно испаряться, а тканевая жидкость закипать, вызывая подкожные вздутия на незащищенных участках тела. Выделившиеся пары скапливаются под кожей и оттягивают ее. Деформирование кожного покрова вызывает расслоение подкожной клетчатки и появление болевых ощущений, пальцы рук и ног сильно разбухают. Со слизистых оболочек организма (язык, глаза, лёгкие) начнёт быстро испаряться вода. Начинают кипеть слюна и слёзы с образованием пены... Повторяю - это лишь на высоте 19-19,3 км. 
Поэтому действительно основная причина смерти на высоте 16-19 км - от гипоксии (недостатка кислорода), причем уже на 15 км дыхание чистым кислородом (при давлении окружающей среды) эквивалентно пребыванию в космосе. Но эту проблему решает КМ.
Но т.к. на высоте 20 км давление в 20 (!) раз меньше стандартной атмосферы, то мне непонятно, как глаза и уши человека (при использовании ЗШ-7 + КМ-34(35) ) при таком перепаде давления могут не быть повреждены. Поэтому я и спрашивал на форуме о случаях катапультирования в ЗШ-7 + КМ-34(35) на высоте 17-20 км. На форуме вспомнили только об одном таком случае на высоте 17,5 км (Ржев-91, Волков и Рогачев). Поэтому хотелось бы знать, не были ли повреждены у этих парней глаза и уши, не ухудшилось ли (после ЧП) необратимо здоровье. Если кто знает, пожалуйста, напишите.

----------


## николай-78

Нашел у себя вот такой график, что он значит не помню!
Да и был еще один занятный случай (записей нет только по памяти) 01.12.1984г Котлас??(начало учебного года) летчик "НЕ ПРОШТЫРИЛ КОЛЬЦО ГШ" (одевался один и сам) потолок-потеря сознания-очухался Н=4000м-Vпр=1400-катапультировался. Кажется в 88-89г бил в Саваслейке РП.

----------


## МиГ-25БМ

> Да и был еще один занятный случай (записей нет только по памяти) 01.12.1984г Котлас??(начало учебного года) летчик "НЕ ПРОШТЫРИЛ КОЛЬЦО ГШ" (одевался один и сам) потолок-потеря сознания-очухался Н=4000м-Vпр=1400-катапультировался. Кажется в 88-89г бил в Саваслейке РП.


В данном случае летчик не проверил ККО что обязательно перед полетом в стратосферу (если только полет не из ДЗ). На ККО есть рычажок, который должен нажимать техник с-та (хотя у нас это делали летчики сами). При этом проходил импульс давления и затем прикрывая отверствие на КП пальцем создавали давление в ГШ, затем все приводилось в исходное. И чтобы стравить полностью воздух из ВКК отсоединяли шланги, а затем вновь подсоединяли. 
И в ГСВГ был случай когда летчик не подсоединил кислородный шланг. И он после выхода в стратосферу потерял сознания и после снижения пришел в себя и опять полез в стратосферу и повторно потерял сознания. После снижения опять пришел в себя, но топлива уже не было пошел домой.

----------


## николай-78

> Во первых на перегоны не дают стратосферные эшелоны (возможно и были перелеты но по специальной программе).


Стратосферные эшелоны не давали, но это ничего не значит. Представте перелет в впереди мощнокучевая облачность : на 128 лезли и выше 12000 и без форсажа и на свзв, на 01 стало хуже - немного выше 11000 (главное не терять скорость ниже наивыгоднейшей). Ну а на 84П/пд/пдс - регулярно с Чугуевки форсаж и полезли.
Сам однажды полетал в разгерметизированном 128 (инженер наш выяснить решил что именно с АРД-54 не так, инородный предмет нашли потом под клапаном) высоту в кабине не помню но Н полета была 10-11км и ощущалось покалывание спины - как ногу отсидишь.

----------


## МиГ-25БМ

> Стратосферные эшелоны не давали, но это ничего не значит. Представте перелет в впереди мощнокучевая облачность : на 128 лезли и выше 12000 и без форсажа и на свзв, на 01 стало хуже - немного выше 11000 (главное не терять скорость ниже наивыгоднейшей). Ну а на 84П/пд/пдс - регулярно с Чугуевки форсаж и полезли.


Чудили и у нас много, но изменять эшелон можно только с разрешения КП которое управляет. Да такое изменения эшелона возможно где низкая интенсивность полетов. Если помните Ту-154 под Донецком тоже хотел перетянуть грозовую обласность, но сами погибли и невинных пассажиров убили. А обойти проще на своем эшелоне. На тех высотах кучевка стояла шапками, которые легко обходились.

----------


## МиГ-25БМ

> Сам однажды полетал в разгерметизированном 128 (инженер наш выяснить решил что именно с АРД-54 не так, инородный предмет нашли потом под клапаном) высоту в кабине не помню но Н полета была 10-11км и ощущалось покалывание спины - как ногу отсидишь.


Странный инженер у вас был. Выпускал в полет явно неисправный самолет и ничего не боялся, да еще техника с-та подставлял. А регулятор давления проверить проще в ТЭЧ, да и на герметичность кабину тоже.

----------


## николай-78

На Ту-128 был правильный локатор на нем засветки видны были, это вам не Миг-31
Видел я в 80г в Омске потеряли два 25-х умные эксПВОшные ВВСсовцы, один пролетел 1200км и двигатели встали-прыгнул, другие сели на запасной Купино, а до стоянки дорулили единицы ( и то на запасной вышли благодаря впереди идущей Ту-128 омского полка). А мы спокойно на своем Ту-124 ушли на Омск-центральный, хотя могли уйти и на Семипалатинск.

----------


## Конструктор шлемов

> Прошла неделя с того момента, когда я задал на форуме вопрос: правомерно ли (при наличии у пилота ВКК-6) на высотах 17-20 км применять комбинацию ЗШ-7 + КМ-34(35) (вместо ГШ-6)? И никто не стал отвечать на этот вопрос. Из чего я делаю следующий вывод:
> НА ВЫСОТАХ 17-20 КМ ИСПОЛЬЗОВАТЬ ЗШ-7 + КМ-34(35) НЕЛЬЗЯ. ПРИМЕНЯТЬ НУЖНО ГШ-6.


Касательно защитного шлема типа ЗШ-7...
Высота применения (ведение работы), км, не более —
		в загерметизированной кабине:
		с маской КМ-35 и костюмом типа ВКК-15 или с маской
		КМ-34Д и костюмом ВКК-6Д………………….…20
		с маской  КМ-34 и костюмом типа ВКК-6……16
		- в разгерметизированной кабине…………….12

это официальные данные.

----------


## Конструктор шлемов

> Тут возможен вариант что шитки ЗШ при катапультировании были открыты, там есть проблемы подключения шнура ЗШ-7 к ОРК кресла. ( на Ту-128 был случай в Омске подполковник Кулик-ЗШ-5 шиток не опустился и подъемная сила щитка сломала летчику шею( на ЗШ-3 щиток сам опускается и на ЗШ-3,7 имеются отверстия компенсации подъемной силы ЗШ)Подробности надо искать на АРЗ Ржев, случай примечательный. И известны фамилии экипажа:1к-подполковник Волков и 2к-подполковник Рогачев. Подробностей  Я не знаю!! Если и будут у меня то не раньше чем через 6-7месяцев


для сведения: за ЗШ-5 светофильтр (по Вашему - щиток) опускается летчиком вручную. на последующих модификациях, например ЗШ-5А светофильтр уже опускается автоматически.

----------


## Владимир2

> Касательно защитного шлема типа ЗШ-7...
> Высота применения (ведение работы), км, не более —
> 		в загерметизированной кабине:
> 		с маской КМ-35 и костюмом типа ВКК-15 или с маской
> 		КМ-34Д и костюмом ВКК-6Д………………….…20
> 		с маской  КМ-34 и костюмом типа ВКК-6……16
> 	              - в разгерметизированной кабине…………….12
> 
> это официальные данные.


Уважаемый Конструктор шлемов! Если цифры 16 км (с маской  КМ-34 и костюмом типа ВКК-6) и 12 км (в разгерметизированной кабине) у меня не вызывают никаких сомнений, то вызывает сомнения цифра 20 км (с маской КМ-35 и костюмом типа ВКК-15 или с маской КМ-34Д и костюмом ВКК-6Д). Естественно, в хорошо загерметизированной кабине летчику будет хорошо и на 21 км. Но мы же рассматриваем случай внезапной разгерметизации кабины и катапультирования.
Повторю некоторые из своих доводов. На высоте 19-19,3 км закипает кровь - более точно, кровь начинает интенсивно испаряться, а тканевая жидкость закипать, вызывая подкожные вздутия на незащищенных участках тела и т.д. (подробнее - см. мой пост #145). На высоте 20 км давление в 20 раз меньше стандартной атмосферы, и глаза и уши человека (при использовании ЗШ + КМ) при таком перепаде давления, скорее всего, будут повреждены (в частности, могут лопнуть барабанные перепонки). 
Поэтому (несмотря на то, что летчик достаточно быстро опустится до 17 км и погибнуть, скорее всего, не успеет) я стою на такой позиции:
1)на высотах 19-20 км использовать любые ЗШ + КМ нельзя. Применять нужно ГШ-6.
2)на высотах ниже 17 км использовать ЗШ + КМ можно.
3)а вот можно ли использовать какие-нибудь ЗШ + КМ на высотах 17-19 км, я не знаю. Думаю, что этого делать не следует, а нужно применять ГШ-6. Впрочем, если Вы, Конструктор шлемов, знаете случаи катапультирования летчиков на высотах 17-19 км без ухудшения их здоровья, пожалуйста, расскажите об этих случаях. Или о случаях испытания людей (в ЗШ и КМ) в барокамере при давлении, соответствующем 17-19 км (а обычных летчиков в ЗШ и КМ обычно испытывают при 13,5 км).

----------


## Владимир2

Кстати, приведу пример пофигизма (о котором я говорил в сообщении 141) - процитирую абзац из статьи об испытаниях в барокамере Научно-исследовательского испытательного центра авиационно-космической медицины и военной эргономики:

"Во время испытания полных лицевых масок, своего рода летных противогазов, испытатели «поднимались» в барокамере на высоту вплоть до 30 км. Защитный костюм, конечно, был, но руки – открыты. В какой-то момент, на 5-8-й минуте, Дворников почувствовал, что кожа на кистях вздулась, при движении и прикосновении поскрипывает. Посмотрел – и сразу все понял: парогазовая эмфизема. То есть «закипела» кровь и межклеточная жидкость. По-настоящему. Забродили-забегали в подкожной клетчатке пузырьки паров воды. Эксперимент прекратили только тогда, когда программа была выполнена. При спуске неприятные явления прошли, и, в общем-то, никаких страшных последствий не наблюдалось. Ну, прокипели ручки-то, да и успокоились".
М-да, НУ, ПРОКИПЕЛИ РУЧКИ-ТО, ДА И УСПОКОИЛИСЬ...

----------


## Карес Вандор

Вот фото из Музея ВВС ЮГВ (Венгрия).
- лётные костюмы летного состава - ВК-3М, летние костюмы, демисезонные костюмы и зимние костюмы всех видов. 
- Есть фото лётчика-испутателя в кожанных штанах и свитере и шевретке как и редкий защитный спецкостюм КЗО-Л с ВКК-6М и ГШ-6ЛП. КЗО-Л предназначен для защиты кожных покровов членов лётных экипажей ВВС от светового излучения ядерного взрыва и радиоактивной пыли, отравляющих веществ, биологических агентов. Рядом есть и костюм КЗО-Т для техсостава.

----------


## PPL

Вопрос к Конструктору шлемов.
Я закончил свой мини проект по реставрации и радиофикации шлема ЗШ-5 для полетов на Cessna. Нахожусь в процессе летных испытаний. Шлем был куплен без всякой далекоидущей цели, больше как сувенир, и примерял я его без налобника, резиновой подушки - без внутряшки одним словом,  и все было замечательно, несмотря на то что шлем (как потом оказалось  :Smile:  ) первого размера, а голова у меня 58-59 (под третий размер). Тем не менее реставрируя внутряшку я подобрал все так что он нормально садится на голову и в нем комфортно, единственное что через пол часа полета очень хочется размять уши  :Mad:  а через 45 минут желание это становится нестерпимым. Вопрос - отличаются ли ВНЕШНИЕ размеры котелка (светофильтра-забрала?) в зависимости от размера, или разница в размерах достигается при производстве за счет вариации размеров внутренних элементов?



заранее спасибо!

P.S. Собрал фото с описаниями процесса восстановления и радиофикации в одном месте и таким образом хочу отблагодарить различные авиационные форумы за предоставленную информацию во время проекта

http://zsh-5.blogspot.de/2014/02/5.h...2014/02/5.html

----------


## РВВАИУ

Есть две беды, которые делают применение ВКК свыше 15-16 км (точную цифру можно уточнить) обязательным - аэровысотные эмфизема и эмболизм. Ну и про баротравму легких не надо забывать.
Маска решает задачу исключительно питания тканей кислородом - начиная с 4 км она (КП-52, конечно) увеличивает парциальное давление кислорода в смеси с 21% до 100% на высоте 10 км, свыше 10 км (это соотв. атм. давлению 147 мм рт ст) подается чистый кислород под избыточным давлением. Парциальное давление кислорода в альвеолах легких человека 147 мм рт ст, и  если парциальное давление кислорода во вдыхаемой смеси будет ниже этой величины, то осмотической диффузии кислорода в кровь не будет (для процесса осмоса нужна разница давлений). Чтобы маску не отрывало от лица из-за избыточного давления, применяют компенсатор натяга (подушка в затылочной части ЗШ), который питается подмасочным давлением через отвод.

----------


## Конструктор шлемов

> Вопрос к Конструктору шлемов.
> Вопрос - отличаются ли ВНЕШНИЕ размеры котелка (светофильтра-забрала?) в зависимости от размера, или разница в размерах достигается при производстве за счет вариации размеров внутренних элементов?
> 
> 
> 
> заранее спасибо!
> 
> P.S. Собрал фото с описаниями процесса восстановления и радиофикации в одном месте и таким образом хочу отблагодарить различные авиационные форумы за предоставленную информацию во время проекта
> 
> Летный шлем ЗШ-5, реставрация и радиофикация для использования в современном легкомоторном самолете.


Доброго времени суток!  
Само собой разница между 1-м и 2-м размерами шлема (данный шлем бывает только 2-х размеров) типа ЗШ-5 (представленного на Вашем фото) имеется. Это касается и каски (имеются 1-й и 2-й размеры) и светофильтра (имеются 1-й и 2-й размеры). Внутренняя регулировка в данном шлема минимизирована (тот же пенопластовый вкладыш имеет 2 размера), в отличие от скажем шлемов типа ЗШ-7, с их подвесной системой со шнуровкой.   
В принципе Ваш 58-й размер головы как раз переходной между 1-м и 2-м размером

----------


## PPL

> Доброго времени суток!  
> Само собой разница между 1-м и 2-м размерами шлема (данный шлем бывает только 2-х размеров) типа ЗШ-5 (представленного на Вашем фото) имеется. Это касается и каски (имеются 1-й и 2-й размеры) и светофильтра (имеются 1-й и 2-й размеры). Внутренняя регулировка в данном шлема минимизирована (тот же пенопластовый вкладыш имеет 2 размера), в отличие от скажем шлемов типа ЗШ-7, с их подвесной системой со шнуровкой.   
> В принципе Ваш 58-й размер головы как раз переходной между 1-м и 2-м размером


Спасибо большое за ответ! Так как мой 58-й размер переходной между двумя размерами шлема и я основательно выпотрошил набивку внутряшки, то подозреваю что наушники надавливают мне уши по причине неправильной формы моих ушей, либо прижимная пружина обладает излишним усилием. Мне было очень интересно восстановить этот шлем и попробовать все самому. Жаль что не сложилось в плане комфорта и шумоизоляции - на редкость классная штука и все мои знакомые уже в нем сфотографировались :) Видел похожий иностранный шлем, там у каски есть выпуклости для наушников, возможно это позволяет увеличить объем наушников и увеличить шумоизоляцию, но внешний вид лишен героизма и пилот похож на грустного спаниеля. Интересно, как в ЗШ-5 летают летчики на истребителях???  Один из вариантов который еще возможен чтобы снизить шум, это применить блок активного шумоподавления (микрофон в наушник + хитрая микросхема и источник питания ) - данное решение производитель гарнитуры которую я использовал предлагает всем желающим за 250 евро, но учитывая что шлем надавливает уши я больше ничего инвестировать не стану. В любом случае это был интересный опыт - испытать военные технологии в гражданской жизни :)

----------


## Конструктор шлемов

> Спасибо большое за ответ! Видел похожий иностранный шлем, там у каски есть выпуклости для наушников, возможно это позволяет увеличить объем наушников и увеличить шумоизоляцию, но внешний вид лишен героизма и пилот похож на грустного спаниеля. Интересно, как в ЗШ-5 летают летчики на истребителях???  В любом случае это был интересный опыт - испытать военные технологии в гражданской жизни :)


Чем смог -помог. Можете еще своим знакомым рассказать про наш ЗШ, что он выдерживает катапультирование на сверхзвуке и дальше больше. 
Насчет того как летчики в них летают - это уже к ним вопрос (думаю некоторые товарищи с данного форума могут об этом рассказать). 
К сожалению сам не летал (не довелось)...    Кстати в ЗШ летают летчики и гражданской авиации).

----------


## Avia M

Уважаемые знатоки. Подскажите пож. идентичны ли ЗШ для полета на Су-27 и Миг-29? (находил инф. в отличиях сист. связи) Спасибо.

----------


## muk33

> Уважаемые знатоки. Подскажите пож. идентичны ли ЗШ для полета на Су-27 и Миг-29? (находил инф. в отличиях сист. связи) Спасибо.


Для 29-х нужен ЗШ с высокоомной гарнитурой, а для 27-х с низкоомной. Различие обусловлено разными типами комплексов связи самолетов. В остальном отличий нет.

----------


## Avia M

> Для 29-х нужен ЗШ с высокоомной гарнитурой, а для 27-х с низкоомной. Различие обусловлено разными типами комплексов связи самолетов. В остальном отличий нет.


Благодарствую. Вопрос вызван приведенным фрагментом. Летчик в ЗШ с символикой АГВП "Стрижи" Миг-29 пилотирует Су-27. Смена гарнитуры производится "легким движением руки"? Или как вариант ответ следует искать в совершенно иной плоскости.

----------


## Конструктор шлемов

> Благодарствую. Вопрос вызван приведенным фрагментом. Летчик в ЗШ с символикой АГВП "Стрижи" Миг-29 пилотирует Су-27. Смена гарнитуры производится "легким движением руки"? Или как вариант ответ следует искать в совершенно иной плоскости.


"легким движением руки" гарнитуру не сменишь (по крайней мере на шлеме).

Вы источник откуда это взяли не могли бы предоставить?

----------


## Avia M

> "легким движением руки" гарнитуру не сменишь (по крайней мере на шлеме).
> 
> Вы источник откуда это взяли не могли бы предоставить?


Собственно источник и есть данный фрагмент фотографии. Кубинка 28.06.2013 Су-27 №12 пробег.

----------


## Конструктор шлемов

> Собственно источник и есть данный фрагмент фотографии. Кубинка 28.06.2013 Су-27 №12 пробег.


представленный фрагмент не имеет никакой взаимосвязи с цитатой по смене гарнитуры.  

muk33 все верно уточнил по различию высокоомной и низкоомной.

----------


## Avia M

> представленный фрагмент не имеет никакой взаимосвязи с цитатой по смене гарнитуры.  
> 
> muk33 все верно уточнил по различию высокоомной и низкоомной.


Пост 162- первый вопрос.
 Пост 164 соотв. второй вопрос (после ответа muk33) о возможности  смены гарнитуры.
PS. В кавычках не цитата. Спасибо за внимание.

----------


## muk33

Переделывается ЗШ очень легко, просто. Полчаса работы. Очень многие летчики летают в ЗШ-7АП переделанных под низкоомную гарнитуру и, наоборот, в ЗШ-7АПН под высокоомную. Просто снабжающие тыловые структуры часто присылают все наоборот. Также это справедливо для частей, где эксплуатируют типы с высоко- и низкоомной гарнитурой (например МиГ-29 и Су-27, Л-39 и Су-25 и т.п.). Кстати в высокоомном ЗШ можно летать на "низкоомном самолете", просто слышимость будет чуть ухудшена....

----------


## Avia M

[QUOTE=muk33;106368]Переделывается ЗШ очень легко, просто.

Признателен за четкий и развернутый ответ. В продолжение- вызывает удивление отсутствие унификации. В те далекие времена в армии приветствовалась практичность...

----------


## Конструктор шлемов

> Переделывается ЗШ очень легко, просто. Полчаса работы. Очень многие летчики летают в ЗШ-7АП переделанных под низкоомную гарнитуру и, наоборот, в ЗШ-7АПН под высокоомную. Просто снабжающие тыловые структуры часто присылают все наоборот. Также это справедливо для частей, где эксплуатируют типы с высоко- и низкоомной гарнитурой (например МиГ-29 и Су-27, Л-39 и Су-25 и т.п.). Кстати в высокоомном ЗШ можно летать на "низкоомном самолете", просто слышимость будет чуть ухудшена....


переделать по времени действительно недолго (замена телефонов согласно РЭ)




> Признателен за четкий и развернутый ответ. В продолжение- вызывает удивление отсутствие унификации. В те далекие времена в армии приветствовалась практичность...


Ошибаетесь. Унификация как раз присутствует. Поменяете высокоомный телефон (в корпусе наушника) на низкоомный и все дела (просто и практично). Просто необходимо сделать несколько действий согласно РЭ на шлем и всё. В принципе все довольно просто.

----------


## muk33

[QUOTE=Avia M;106370]


> Переделывается ЗШ очень легко, просто.
> 
> Признателен за четкий и развернутый ответ. В продолжение- вызывает удивление отсутствие унификации. В те далекие времена в армии приветствовалась практичность...


В "далекие времена" на самолетах были просто радиостанции. А теперь комплексы связи. В зависимости от назначения ЛА они выполняют разные функции. Сейчас например на истребителях устанавливается до трех радиостанций разных диапазонов (УКВ,КВ, связи с сухопутными войсками и т.д.), различные дополнительные устройства (генераторы звуковых сигналов, речевых сообщений аварийного и тактического назначения, аппаратура закрытой связи и т.п.). Все они объединяются в комплекс связи. Им пользуется как летчик, так и другие системы ЛА, использующие радиодиапазон (например аппаратура обеспечения групповых действий). Поэтому и разные системы. Но постепенно низкоомные системы вытесняют высокоомные, характерные для самолетов с "просто" радиостанциями.

----------


## Avia M

[QUOTE=Конструктор шлемов;106375]



Ошибаетесь. Унификация как раз присутствует.
Разве унифкация подразумевает разные типы комплексов связи?
[QUOTE=muk33;106378][QUOTE=Avia M;106370]

В "далекие времена" на самолетах были просто радиостанции. 

Имел ввиду период "рождения" Су 27 и Миг 29.

----------


## Конструктор шлемов

[QUOTE=Avia M;106390][QUOTE=Конструктор шлемов;106375]

Ошибаетесь. Унификация как раз присутствует.
Разве унифкация подразумевает разные типы комплексов связи?
[QUOTE=muk33;106378]


> В "далекие времена" на самолетах были просто радиостанции. 
> 
> Имел ввиду период "рождения" Су 27 и Миг 29.


Был у меня знакомый специалист (к сожалению недавно ушел из жизни) который мог подробно рассказать Вам историю постепенного перехода с высокоомной связи на самолетах на низкоомную.   
В "далекие времена" на самолетах использовалась только высокоомная связь, сейчас в основном низкоомная.

----------


## Карес Вандор

ДАвайте обсудим и тему ВКК-15. Сделали в 3 вариантах - К, М и Т. М - морский вариант для ВМСК-4-15, Т - для полетов на самолетов Ту-160 (и Ту-22М3?), К - для истребителей. 
Почему их так мало? В каких расцветках пошились? Сам видел костюмы зеленого, золотистого, серого, камуфлированного (бутан и светлый бутан и арбуз) цветов. 
Где выдавались такие? в БОльшинстве полков даже сегодна нет таких...

----------


## GThomson

> ... В "далекие времена" на самолетах использовалась только высокоомная связь, сейчас в основном низкоомная.


в далёкие времена УНЧ были на лампах - высокоомные телефоны, для низкоомных - согласующий трансформатор, потом пошли усилки на транзисторах - У-1, например, с низкоомным выходом, высокоомный - через согласующий трансформатор.
в последних моделях СПУ-** и П-51* есть и низкоомный, и высокоомный выходы, сигнал по разным проводам к разным телефонам, разъём уже не "орешек".
при правильной распайке - универсальные. 
но в каждом КБ - свои тараканы, вот и приходится переставлять.

----------


## Fencer

> 


Для полетов на Ту-160.

----------


## Карес Вандор

костюм этот называется ВКК-15*Т*, думаю Т обозначает "Туполев" или "Ту-160. ЭТо без ППУ.
Было бы хорошо узнать когда стали делать ВКК-15 в камуфл. расцветке... видел фото в 1990 и там уже был один такой (в расцветке БУтан). А вот эти 15Т - светлее по оттенке...

----------


## Карес Вандор

Есть ли у кого-то "Руковоство по технической эксплуатации ВКК-15К или Т"? (в эл.виде подходит)

----------


## 14Samhain

Подскажите, пожалуйста, есть ли у кого-нибудь информация про ПФЛ (противогаз летный фильтрующий)? Он использовался вертолетчиками и другими летчиками. 
В интернете информация очень скудна, нет даже фотографий пилотов с таким.
Ещё очень нужна информация про летный костюм химзащиты КЗО-Л (на втором фото).

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, есть ли у кого-нибудь информация про ПФЛ (противогаз летный фильтрующий)? Он использовался вертолетчиками и другими летчиками. 
> В интернете информация очень скудна, нет даже фотографий пилотов с таким.
> Ещё очень нужна информация про летный костюм химзащиты КЗО-Л (на втором фото).
> Вложение 69822Вложение 69823


Вот тут вот есть хороший обзор Противогаз лётный фильтрующий - Записки злого сепаратиста

----------


## Карес Вандор

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, есть ли у кого-нибудь информация про ПФЛ (противогаз летный фильтрующий)? Он использовался вертолетчиками и другими летчиками. 
> Ещё очень нужна информация про летный костюм химзащиты КЗО-Л (на втором фото).
> Вложение 69822Вложение 69823


второе фото из музея ВВС ЮГВ где у нас есть и КЗО-Л и КЗО-Т. КЗО-Т для наземного состава (техников) и вертолетных экипажей и КЗО-Л для экипажей самолетов. В компекте входит и капющон, нашлемник, перчатки, итд. Может применяться вместе с ГШ-6ЛП и с ЗШ-5 (А, МКВ) и ПФЛ. ГШ-6ЛП (ЛП- летный противогаз) с спецклапаном. 

Есть ли у вас такие?

Карес

----------


## 14Samhain

> Вот тут вот есть хороший обзор Противогаз лётный фильтрующий - Записки злого сепаратиста


Спасибо, я уже видел эту статью.

----------


## 14Samhain

> второе фото из музея ВВС ЮГВ где у нас есть и КЗО-Л и КЗО-Т. КЗО-Т для наземного состава (техников) и вертолетных экипажей и КЗО-Л для экипажей самолетов. В компекте входит и капющон, нашлемник, перчатки, итд. Может применяться вместе с ГШ-6ЛП и с ЗШ-5 (А, МКВ) и ПФЛ. ГШ-6ЛП (ЛП- летный противогаз) с спецклапаном. 
> 
> Есть ли у вас такие?
> 
> Карес


У меня есть ПФЛ и КЗО-Л. Хочу снять видео-обзор, да нигде не могу найти фото их на летчиках и более полные описания к ним.
Я сам в летном снаряжении не разбираюсь, специализируюсь на противогазах.

----------


## fb-111

Добрый день всем!
Коллекционирую снаряжение пилотов и летчиков.
Как современное так и вторую мировую.
Если с современным (как с отечественным так и с зарубежным) никаких проблем, 
то с ВОВ есть пробелы в информации.
Интересует информация по советским авиационным спасательным жилетам до 1945 года. 
Как выглядели, как назывались. Хорошо бы заполучить какое-нибудь техническое описание.
Чертежи, схемы.
Купить такой предмет пока не удается, хочу изготовить :)
Я как-то, отчаялся купить комбинезон летчик образца 1935 года, но мне попались чертежи раскройки такого предмета.
Нашел хорошего мастера - он пошил.
Хочу также поступить и со спасательным жилетом.

Заранее спасибо!

P.S. Если кого интересует информация по американским шлемам - это ко мне. 
Отвечу на любые вопросы.

----------


## ПСП

Летчики 2-го Гв.ИАП ВВС СФ  Иван Грудаков (слева) и Николай Диденко  :  

Летчики 3-й эскадрильи 255-го Краснознаменного иап ВВС СФ, Ваенга-1, 1944г  :  

Гагиев Александр Максимович  пилот 1-го ГМТАП. Паневежис, 19 сентября 1944 г  :

----------


## РВВАИУ

"Подскажите, пожалуйста, есть ли у кого-нибудь информация про ПФЛ (противогаз летный фильтрующий)? Он использовался вертолетчиками и другими летчиками. "


Это редкая цацка. У мамы дома валялся такой - отец-покойник в нём потолки белил. Не уверен, впрочем, что сохранился.

----------


## 14Samhain

Вот, кстати, мои обзоры на летный противогаз ПФЛ

----------


## 14Samhain

И обзор химзащиты КЗО-Л.

----------


## моделистvv

Давно ищу информацию по ЛП-3. Из того что найдено, это описание применения в сотаве БКО и фото из музея РХБ, которое тут уже не однократно приводилось (манекен в КЗО-Л). Но описание противоречит фото. По описанию Особая маска КМ-34 или КМ-35(точно маркировку не помню, позже напишу) подключается к КП-70 и к нему же подклюдчается фильтрующая коробка на отверстие подсоса воздуха (собственно этим местом КП-70 и отличается от КП-52). При наличии заражения воздуха КП-70 от ОКР отсоединяется разъёмной планкой Р-70. А на фото манекена маска похоже всё таки специальная, а вот фильтрующая короблка похоже от противогаза ПФЛ, она напрямую соединена с патрубком маски. Для подсоединения к КП-70 этот разъём не подходит! Возможно сам фильтрующий элемент у ПФЛ и ЛП-3 аналогичный, но соединительный патрубок должен быть другой?!
Интересуют фото противогазовой маски КМ-34 или 35 и фильтрующей коробки с патрубком. Ну или хоть на словах))) Ну и не исключаю вариант, что я вообще глубоко заблуждаюсь.

----------


## Avia M

Нашлемная система целеуказания, которой пользуются российские военные лётчики, была существенно доработана по итогам эксплуатации в Сирии, спектры и интенсивность сигнала шлема подбираются под особенности зрения каждого летчика, заявил РИА Новости источник в оборонно-промышленном комплексе.

https://ria.ru/20190213/1550767537.html

----------

